# Maratac AAA Q5



## magnet (Jul 7, 2009)

County Comm just released a new Maratac AAA flashlight. Claims to be the worlds smallest AAA flashlight and come with a Q5 LED, glass lens, removable pocket clip, and a lanyard hole. Only $21.75+ tax...

FOUND HERE:
http://countycomm.com/aaa.html


What do you think??


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Thanks for the heads up, magnet! I have just been thinking of getting a Fenix LD01 but this looks very interesting. Granted not as bright as the LD01 but half the price and a little smaller too! Thing is, they don't really show the UI.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

1.5 lm for 50 hrs, now that's a low mode!:twothumbs


Mr. kydex said:


> Granted not as bright as the LD01 but half the price and a little smaller too!


I don't know if it's not as bright as a LD01, that could be a lumen reading on AAA alkaline, which I gather the LD01 doesn't do full output with anyhow.


----------



## magnet (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

No problem.. I'm new here but have been lurking for awhile. I happen to have County Comm on my youtube subscriptions and they put up the video today, so I figured I may as well pass on the info..

Bad thing is that the shipping is a standard $8 for the CC purchase so you may be like me and get pulled into picking some other stuff up at the same time.. lol


----------



## gunga (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

If someone in the states is picking up a few items, mind picking up one of these for me in Natural?

:naughty:


----------



## Marduke (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Sounds like a battery crusher style...


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Two questions once somebody has one of these:

Can it run on 10440?
Is it thread-compatible with the LD01 & Streamlight MS/SP heads? (Currently running my LD01 head on my Stylus Pro 2xAAA body & it's great, but the 'low' is way too high.) The heads may not be interchangeable, but perhaps someone can check. Just a thought.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Someone should send one to Selfbuilt for a detailed review


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Marduke said:


> Sounds like a battery crusher style...



What does that mean exactly? I have heard that before about Arc lights. Thanks.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



magnet said:


> Bad thing is that the shipping is a standard $8 for the CC purchase so you may be like me and get pulled into picking some other stuff up at the same time.. lol



You nailed it. Every time I want one thing from them I end up getting three or four. Might do it again. This little light looks interesting. Thanks for the tip, magnet, and welcome to CPF.

Geoff


----------



## Marduke (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Mr. kydex said:


> What does that mean exactly? I have heard that before about Arc lights. Thanks.



You tighten down the cell between two hard contact points with no spring.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 7, 2009)

*Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Looks like a new light on County Comm's site. The video compares it in size to a Fenix L0D, the Maratac is significantly smaller.

Minimalist lights like the EZAA and the SF T1A seem to be on the rise with smaller electronics and more efficient emitters.

The last thing I need is another AAA light. I need to hide my PayPal security key...


----------



## nanotech17 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

nice find magnet.
Thanks.


----------



## Armed_Forces (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

WTF, no link?!! 


LINK



..and obligatory pic. 








Hmmm, $21.75USD. oo:

*edit* I was thinking AA. not bad specs for AAA
That's going to be a great deal for someone on a budget.


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*



> WTF, no link?!!


 
After reading the red text on the forum masthead I was hesitant to even post news of a new non-Surefire light, much less provide a link and a price.

Usual disclaimers apply.


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Looks good. But I think I'd stick to my LF2XT or LD01 SS. Not too keen on another twisty.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*



Armed_Forces said:


> WTF, no link?!!
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...


Add $8 UPS shipping to that up to $50 purchase then shipping goes to $10... and so on.


----------



## HighLumens (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Thanks for posting this!

It looks like a Fenix LD01 with a big pro: the low level! Of course I think it's still too much (my LF2XT at lowest level is around 0.5 lumen and I would like it a little bit lower but is anyway a very nice low low ).


----------



## Marduke (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Already a thread on this...


----------



## magnet (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Of course... problem is now I want it.. there is always something else..


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Marduke said:


> Sounds like a battery crusher style...



What makes you think this? Do you think these lumens are rated OTF? These look to be a great alternative for the LD01, I love the look of the black one with that clip, great find!


----------



## Marduke (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

1) that length savings had to come from somewhere 
2) in the video I heard a certhlump with no springback when he inserted the cell

but I am just guessing here, I could be wrong. But I suspect a foam ring on the head side.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Marduke said:


> 1) that length savings had to come from somewhere
> 2) in the video I heard a certhlump with no springback when he inserted the cell
> 
> but I am just guessing here, I could be wrong. But I suspect a foam ring on the head side.



Gotcha, thanks! I certainly do hope you are wrong, but I doubt it. I'll still most likely get one anyway.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Interesting..........


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

The knurling looks nice as does the price.


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

I emailed County Comm and asked if the Maratac AAA light will take NiMh or lithium batteries and if there is a spring inside the light. They replied; "Yes they will ...". Not sure what that means . I think they were just responding to the battery question.


Edit: 

Good news, They replied again saying "Yes and Yes it will run on Both ..And It has a real spring inside". :twothumbs


----------



## Marduke (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

What made you think they would not take NiMH or L92's?


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Marduke said:


> What made you think they would not take NiMH or L92's?



I guess I should have known it would. Never hurts to ask though, right?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Mr. kydex said:


> Edit:
> 
> Good news, They replied again saying "Yes and Yes it will run on Both ..And It has a real spring inside". :twothumbs



Yippy! I just e-mailed them earlier asking about the spring, I'm really happy to hear it does have one. I'm totally down with this light!!! AND I'll actually have some money to spend tommorow, it doesn't happen often much when there's a light just released that I like so much and I actually have the money for it.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Maratac AAA light at CC.*

This might just be the light I have been waiting for. Haven't ordered yet though.


----------



## gunga (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA light at CC.*

There are already 2 threads on this. Let's continue discussion there!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Just got my response: "Yes a real Spring .. Not a piece of Foam... This is Not A battery Cruncher .." Looks like they knew exactly where that was going lol. I also forgot to ask about using a 10440.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

I look forward to the reviews and see how it stacks up to Fenix.


----------



## marcoc (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Ok, I did do a search...twice...couldn't find the earlier thread. Anyways...does anyone have this yet. Impressions please. Thanks.

Marco


----------



## Marduke (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Now there are a total of 3 threads...

Try searching for maratac in titles only, or simply look on the front page of General...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

I only found two threads so far and most of the info within is about the number of threads on this topic. Anyone own this light if so how is it?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*



Woods Walker said:


> I only found two threads so far and most of the info within is about the number of threads on this topic. Anyone own this light if so how is it?



I suggest you read the FIRST thread.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

I expanded the search beyond LED flashlights to *General Flashlight Discussion.*

Think I found the first one.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*



Woods Walker said:


> I expanded the search beyond LED flashlights to *General Flashlight Discussion.*



Odd, just where I said it was in post 9


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Not so odd as I don't read every single post. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Hope to see some reviews on this. Glad to hear about the spring. I don't like the sound of A battery Cruncher.


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

I have found that Maratac has quality products made to strict standards. I think this one might be made by Tiablo ........


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Dan FO said:


> I have found that Maratac has quality products made to strict standards. I think this one might be made by Tiablo ........



I'm really glad to read that. Hopefully I'll be able to get mine soon and I might make it my first review.


----------



## AFAustin (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Everything looks good except the $8.00 shipping. If anyone has a relationship with the CountyComm guys, maybe they could be persuaded to offer a "CPF Special"?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



AFAustin said:


> Everything looks good except the $8.00 shipping. If anyone has a relationship with the CountyComm guys, maybe they could be persuaded to offer a "CPF Special"?



Maybe we all could persuade them:devil:. Maybe just a special to cut down shipping for orders with just the Maratac and nothing else. What do you guys think?


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



defloyd77 said:


> Maybe we all could persuade them:devil:. Maybe just a special to cut down shipping for orders with just the Maratac and nothing else. What do you guys think?



Anyone interested in starting a Group Buy in the Marketplace?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



jp2515 said:


> Anyone interested in starting a Group Buy in the Marketplace?



How exactly do these group buys work?


----------



## Robocop (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

I placed my order for this light last night and as always could not simply buy one lone item from them. I always end up buying several things as they do have some neat stuff. I got a breacher bar, the new nylon thin wallet, a few key chain cables, several of the P38 keychain can openers and a few other toys.

As far as the light is concerned I do not remember where I have seen the body style however it seems as if I have seen it before. It was on CPF somewhere and a search of 1-AAA Cree Q5 did not show anything. It does resemble the Tiablo however is different in many ways also. Anyone have an idea if this light has been reviewed here before?

I like the size and the simple 3 stages of output. I would rather have a simple one level light however at least this one does not have strobe nor S.O.S. mode. If it is indeed a Q5 it sounds to be a good deal at the price listed. Now the wait begins for the UPS man....

It does not say in the instructions as to the voltage limits and I am not sure if I would want to try a 10440 in mine when it arrives.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



jp2515 said:


> Anyone interested in starting a Group Buy in the Marketplace?





Yes, I am interested in this. I think I'll give them a call first thing in the morning to see they'd be willing to take the bite out off the CC purchase.


----------



## gorn (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

I ordered the Maratac 9290 AA light two days ago. It arrived about 20 minutes ago. I think it is made by Olight. My initial impression of this light is very positive. Great anodizing. It uses the Olight infinium adjustment from 6 to 190. 

I will have to order the AAA. If it is even close to the 9290 in quality it will be well worth the price.


----------



## 1 what (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Curses:hairpull:!!
I hate it when you guys find an interesting product or supplier and then I discover that they won't ship to Australia. We're not that far away.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Maratac AAA Q5 Flashlight*

Merging threads...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2009)

I ordered one and will try the 10440 in mine for you guys


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 10, 2009)

Considering the LD01's runtime on a Eneloop is about 55 minutes to 50% (lightreviews) and about 25 min on a Rayovac alk. (Chao's runtime test), 62 lumens for 48 minutes on a Duracell alk. (County Comm) sound like it isn't as bright/driven as hard as the LD01, but that's not necessarily a bad thing if you want a longer running light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 10, 2009)

This light looks interesting, the price might make it a super gift light. If the quality is closer to Fenix than the dollar store lights we'll have a winner.

I ordered a few, so I'll have a few for the marketplace. I seem to remember County Comm can be a bit slow at shipping. They are part of a larger order so that might further delay things.


----------



## Ogg Vorbis (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



jp2515 said:


> Anyone interested in starting a Group Buy in the Marketplace?



I would be interested if someone doesn't mind forwarding a couple to the UK?

They look pretty nice for the price.

Dan


----------



## hail (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't know why, but I'm a sucker for single aaa lights. This one looks
good so bye bye $$$.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 11, 2009)

I'd be interested in a group buy also....


----------



## Tixx (Jul 11, 2009)

Just ordered one for me and one for my Dad. He is always looking for a light and they are either somewhere he can't find or running out of batteries so I think this one will throw enough light for his handy man ways and always be with him.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



gorn said:


> I ordered the Maratac 9290 AA light two days ago. It arrived about 20 minutes ago. I think it is made by Olight. My initial impression of this light is very positive. Great anodizing. It uses the Olight infinium adjustment from 6 to 190.
> 
> I will have to order the AAA. If it is even close to the 9290 in quality it will be well worth the price.


 
A little OT: but I think that one is a rebranded iTP. I'm not sure if we know who is behind the manufacturing of that line, they might have connections with OLight. There are a lot of connections, we really don't know about.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 11, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> I'd be interested in a group buy also....



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I ordered one and will try the 10440 in mine for you guys


 
Nice! You knew that was going to be one of the first questions people had.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like a great light at DX prices. I can get 2 for the price of one LD01.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Jul 11, 2009)

i wonder how does it compare in size to the SS LD01. i'm really tempted to get one and don't mind the shipping because I'll probably end up buying other stuff too.

also, would be nice to know if it would run on AAA eneloops (which I use in my SSLD01).

and thank you CPF for bringing this light to my attention. my wallet gets lighter with the money that leaves to buy this stuff.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 12, 2009)

CR123_CR123_CR123 said:


> i wonder how does it compare in size to the SS LD01.


 
Fenix LD01: 7.35 cm x 1.4 cm

Maratac AAA Q5: 6.858 cm x 1.27 cm

Slightly larger than the old Fenix E0 Dart AAA: 6.75 cm x 1.2 cm


----------



## Guyon (Jul 12, 2009)

I ordered the AAA Maratac yesterday and, as usual, fell victim to the CountyComm "might as wells." 

As in... I "might as well" get three survival whistles and a keychain and a...

I was okay with the $8 shipping. That's only about a buck more than the lowest UPS shipping I normally see ($6.99), and CountyComm usually ships fast in my experience.

This thread has me wondering if I should have also bought the 9290 AA Tactical light.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



gunga said:


> If someone in the states is picking up a few items, mind picking up one of these for me in Natural?
> 
> :naughty:


Gunga, I know you and will pick up however many you want. I'm wondering if we can take these apart and put the pill into our favorite L0D's so that we can finally have a real low! I'm planning on getting at least a couple for myself as well.


1 what said:


> Curses:hairpull:!!
> I hate it when you guys find an interesting product or supplier and then I discover that they won't ship to Australia. We're not that far away.





Ogg Vorbis said:


> I would be interested if someone doesn't mind forwarding a couple to the UK?
> 
> They look pretty nice for the price.
> 
> Dan


England and Australia!?! Maybe we can do a couple group buys for your countries and I'm willing to help out with it.


----------



## patycake57 (Jul 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if the light has noticable PWM on the low mode?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 12, 2009)

patycake57 said:


> Does anyone know if the light has noticable PWM on the low mode?


 
I don't think anyone here has had a chance to try one yet. The information should start flowing next week. Maybe some splurged for fast shipping.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



kaichu dento said:


> Gunga, I know you and will pick up however many you want.
> 
> England and Australia!?! Maybe we can do a couple group buys for your countries and I'm willing to help out with it.



Very nice of you to help them out!


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 13, 2009)

How much money in purchase does the $8 shipping charge cover?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 13, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> How much money in purchase does the $8 shipping charge cover?



Order Amount $0.01 - $49.99 = $8.00 

Order Amount $50.00 - $150 = $10.00

Order Amount $150.01 - $250 = $12.00
Order Amount $250.01 - $500 = $14.00
Order Amount $500 and up = $17.00


----------



## Haz (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm interested to buy 2 if there happens to be a group buy!!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 13, 2009)

By watching the vid, can you guys tell if this light has the typical Cree artifacts? It doesn't appear to, at least with my eyes.


----------



## gunga (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



kaichu dento said:


> Gunga, I know you and will pick up however many you want. I'm wondering if we can take these apart and put the pill into our favorite L0D's so that we can finally have a real low! I'm planning on getting at least a couple for myself as well.


 
Thanks so much!

I may have one coming, I'll know in a few days to a week. 

I'd have to ask, why would we transplant these? This is a smaller, slimmer body anyways.

Transplanting the pill could be a very ugly and thankless task. I would just keep the light as is, a smaller version of the LD01 with a lower low.

No other info yet, so can't comment on if this is a good light or not.

Still, thanks! May still use your help. Let me know if I can help you for stuff too!

:wave:


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



gunga said:


> I'd have to ask, why would we transplant these? This is a smaller, slimmer body anyways.
> 
> Transplanting the pill could be a very ugly and thankless task. I would just keep the light as is, a smaller version of the LD01 with a lower low.



+1, It'd just be a waste of money and for what a lower low? If anything I'd see the Fenix innards going into the CCM for it's smaller body and clip.


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



gunga said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I may have one coming, I'll know in a few days to a week.
> 
> ...


Believe me, I'm getting at least a few of these, but I have a deep love for the L0D, flawed though it is, and getting a true low into one is something I would at least like to do on my first L0D! 

Can't wait to see some reviews, but right now the only thing holding me back from ordering is figuring out how many I need to get for both myself and the folks overseas.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

Well I caved and ordered one along with the Maratac Super Combat Shears... It wll make a decent "loaner" light at work so I don't have to let people use my LX2! If I like it, it will be Christmas presents LOL! Still interested in a group buy!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*

I'm also wondering about the possible increased runtimes and outputs with a lithium battery in it.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I expect 50% - 100% increase in run time with Ultimate Lithium.


----------



## marcoc (Jul 13, 2009)

I ordered two of these last week...one nat and one black. Everything else I ordered last week (and the Maratac AAA's were the earliest placed) came in today...except of course the Maratac AAA's. County Com inspite of their higher than usual shipping costs really has not one of the shorter shipping times. They do have a lot of useful and good products but the shipping take some longer than it should....not horribly longer but long enough...especially when you want to play with a new toy. Anyways, anyone who gets theirs soonest please play with it right away and do post your impressions. Thanks.

Marco


----------



## BWatts (Jul 13, 2009)

A friend and I were thinking of ordering this light this last weekend. I was a little skeptical of the on/off AND mode switching being controlled via twisting, as my previous mode-switching experience has been twist while the on/off has been tail clicky. I too will eagerly be awaiting feedback from anyone that just got one and has a chance to play with it a bit!


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 13, 2009)

I just ordered three for my groomsmen gifts. I had been considering other AAA lights and this one just hits the mark with a clip and the three well spaced modes in a useable order. I know the guys will love them.

Problem is, if I get them and the boxes are sealed, I won't be able to try them out.:mecry:

guess I should have gotten four


----------



## gorn (Jul 13, 2009)

marcoc said:


> County Com inspite of their higher than usual shipping costs really has not one of the shorter shipping times.
> 
> Marco



Yeah, I was real upset when the extra dollar or two the shipping cost me when I ordered the Maratac 9290 last week took a whole day and a half to arrive at my house.


----------



## marcoc (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Gorn...they do take more than a week to ship to the east coast. They can do it cheaper and faster if they went USPS...but they have their own reasons for doing it the way they do it...as you do have your reasons for your last post.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Jul 13, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> Fenix LD01: 7.35 cm x 1.4 cm
> 
> Maratac AAA Q5: 6.858 cm x 1.27 cm
> 
> Slightly larger than the old Fenix E0 Dart AAA: 6.75 cm x 1.2 cm



hey sabre:

thanks, looks like i'll be placing an order this week after i get paid. i don't mind the shipping charge cause i normally get it the next day (i work in a town next to countycomm).


----------



## gorn (Jul 13, 2009)

marcoc said:


> Hey Gorn...they do take more than a week to ship to the east coast. They can do it cheaper and faster if they went USPS...but they have their own reasons for doing it the way they do it...as you do have your reasons for your last post.



So true. I don't order things from the east coast and expect them to get here in a week, I didn't even expect my order from county com to get here in a day and a half. I have no idea why they only ship UPS and don't use USPS. Maybe they like the UPS tracking better, who knows. 

I would like to see lower shipping costs but for $8 I couldn't drive there. In my opinion it's not that much more expensive then most shipping. Not enough to keep me away as a customer. If the shipping is out of line they don't get my business.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 14, 2009)

I did check though since you got your other orders, but not the lights, that they were in fact shipping. Yes, they are in fact shipping, so hopefully you'll have your lights soon. I'm really hoping these turn out to be decent, if not great, lights.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 14, 2009)

My order is scheduled to arrive this Friday (17th) and that is my off day from work so I am ok with the week long wait.

Does anyone know where we have seen these lights before. I really thought I had seen this light in the past under a different name. I have searched all of the AAA search threads I can find and can not seem to find where I have seen it before. I was hoping to stumble across a few extra photos or even some user impressions. If I remember correct CC usually gets products in bulk or even from other companies that have overstock. Their purchase prices must be lower allowing them to offer some great deals from time to time. If this is correct, from what I remember, these lights could be made under several other names.

CountyComm has good prices and pretty much always has some sort of gadget I want to buy. The shipping is a little off however when compared to others however the total seems to balance out in the end. I have found UPS to be much slower regardless of where I buy from so the wait for me was expected.


----------



## wrencher (Jul 14, 2009)

Over the the years I have come to expect great products from Countycomm and Maratac. The SAR watch and the Zulu watch straps to name a few. The new AAA light is great product too. I recieved the light today. Packaging is not what I want to pay for. Clear plastic bag with 2 spair o-rings and a busness card size instruction card. The light itself I'm impressed with. Fit and finish are top marks. Pocket clip is reversable. The UI is easy to use. Output is nuteral on my light. Beam is smooth with strong spot and weeker spill. Twist action is smooth. Battery chamber has a spring in bottem making positive contact. Switching is done battery tube contacting a contact ringin the head. I like it. Well worth the cost. 

Jeff

ps please excuse the format and spelling. Just a few random thoughts.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for your comments, wrencher. Quick question, how would you describe the low level? Too low? Still too high?

Thanks

Geoff


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 14, 2009)

wrencher said:


> Over the the years I have come to expect great products from Countycomm and Maratac. The SAR watch and the Zulu watch straps to name a few. The new AAA light is great product too. I recieved the light today. Packaging is not what I want to pay for. Clear plastic bag with 2 spair o-rings and a busness card size instruction card. The light itself I'm impressed with. Fit and finish are top marks. Pocket clip is reversable. The UI is easy to use. Output is nuteral on my light. Beam is smooth with strong spot and weeker spill. Twist action is smooth. Battery chamber has a spring in bottem making positive contact. Switching is done battery tube contacting a contact ringin the head. I like it. Well worth the cost.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ps please excuse the format and spelling. Just a few random thoughts.


 
Cool. I also don't care abou packaging just a good product. Anyone know anything about regulation of this light. Guessing it would work best with lithiums or NiMH but hope to learn more before spending my hard earned money. Have a few 1XAAA lights but there allways seem room for one more. Held off on the new Fenix as the low seemed a bit too high. Maybe this is the ticket.


----------



## wrencher (Jul 14, 2009)

It could be lower on low. Maybe half as bright as a Arc AAA-P.

Jeff


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 14, 2009)

wrencher said:


> Over the the years I have come to expect great products from Countycomm and Maratac. The SAR watch and the Zulu watch straps to name a few. The new AAA light is great product too. I recieved the light today. Packaging is not what I want to pay for. Clear plastic bag with 2 spair o-rings and a busness card size instruction card. The light itself I'm impressed with. Fit and finish are top marks. Pocket clip is reversable. The UI is easy to use. Output is nuteral on my light. Beam is smooth with strong spot and weeker spill. Twist action is smooth. Battery chamber has a spring in bottem making positive contact. Switching is done battery tube contacting a contact ringin the head. I like it. Well worth the cost.



Great to hear ALL of that stuff. Looks like this might be the new bang for your buck champ especially in the AAA class. Thanks a LOT for your input.


----------



## patycake57 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sounds great. Any PWM noticable on low, wrencher? Thanks


----------



## ErnestS (Jul 15, 2009)

How's the lanyard/keychain attachment? Is it integrated into the body, or is it a wire/plastic clip?

Given its small size, I wanted to see if it is keychain-friendly. Thanks!


----------



## BWatts (Jul 15, 2009)

Wrencher:

Thanks for the details about the light; you answered several of the questions I would've had. One other thing I was wondering, though. Since the on/off and mode switcher both seem to be by twisting the front, I assume there is no memory of what mode you left the light in last when you turn it on again? Is it annoying to have to cycle through each mode when you turn it on to find the one you want or not so much?

Thanks!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 15, 2009)

wrencher said:


> Over the the years I have come to expect great products from Countycomm and Maratac. The SAR watch and the Zulu watch straps to name a few. The new AAA light is great product too. I recieved the light today. Packaging is not what I want to pay for. Clear plastic bag with 2 spair o-rings and a busness card size instruction card. The light itself I'm impressed with. Fit and finish are top marks. Pocket clip is reversable. The UI is easy to use. Output is nuteral on my light. Beam is smooth with strong spot and weeker spill. Twist action is smooth. Battery chamber has a spring in bottem making positive contact. Switching is done battery tube contacting a contact ringin the head. I like it. Well worth the cost.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ps please excuse the format and spelling. Just a few random thoughts.


 
Can we get some real world pics? Do you think the output levels match the claims? Mine isn't scheduled to arrive till next Tuesday  Bleh I hate waiting.... Looks like it would be a great neck-wear light too....


----------



## RobertM (Jul 15, 2009)

Has anyone heard back regarding whether or not they are willing to do a discounted group buy for CPF?

Does the light appear to be water resistant (o-ring sealed)? Does anyone know where these are made (country)?

-Robert


----------



## qip (Jul 15, 2009)

is it wider/thicker than the LOD ,how do the high levels compare


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the initial impressions Wrencher. Can't wait to get one in my hands.


----------



## nerdgineer (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: County Comm Maratac AAA Q5*



Marduke said:


> You tighten down the cell between two hard contact points with no spring.


Also, this type usually conducts current through the threads, where lubricant or oxidation can make for iffy current flow. The spring loaded type conducts current (usually) directly between the body end and the PCB, which is better.


----------



## wrencher (Jul 15, 2009)

A few ansers. Key chain lanyard atachment is by wire c-clip. Thelight has no momory for last setting. It is eas y to on hand cycle through the levels. It is o-ring sealed at the body head junction and at the lens. It should be fairly water resistant. Sorry posting pics is over my head. I have it on a ball chain with my Tifli and it fells ok for neck where. I don't have a LOD to compair it to , I do have a Arc AAA and the Maratac is a little shorter but thicker. The end of the battery tube is where the negitive signal path is carried, not the threads. As you can tell I like it. It has bumped the Arc from my EDC. 

Jeff


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 15, 2009)

Well, I broke down and ordered two today.  :shakehead  . One Natural HA and one Black. Can't wait til' they get here! If they are as good as I hope for them to be they ought to make a great EDC light.

And thanks, wrencher, for the extra details.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm making an effort not to go to County Comm. I know what will happen. The extra small size and price makes this pretty compelling.

Geoff


----------



## marcoc (Jul 16, 2009)

Ordered 08 July and they're finally here. As mentioned in this thread by Wrencher, the head twist operation is not a problem...one can shift through the three stages without difficulty. We'll see how it holds up as a keychain light. Pictures are a quicky so bear with me. Thanks.

marco


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 16, 2009)

Great pics.... Do you think the output levels are on par with the claims?


----------



## marcoc (Jul 16, 2009)

I"m no expert on lumens but just by gut comparison with other lights, I would say yes. So far, all claims in their ad seem to be accurate (claims on duration, build of course will be determined over time). :thumbsup: At this price point (my initial impression is that it "outshines" lights much more expensive), I would strongly recommend this light! Here's the Nat one on the keychain.


----------



## BWatts (Jul 16, 2009)

wrencher said:


> Thelight has no momory for last setting. It is eas y to on hand cycle through the levels.
> Jeff



Thanks for the answers!


----------



## MKLight (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey marcoc! From your pics, the light looks very similar to the Tiablo A1 (in natural) and MA1 (in black). It was a 2-mode twisty with a similar body design. ernsanada had done a review of another light, but also compared the A1 with it. Also, uh1c did a direct review. Seems similar...?


----------



## marcoc (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey MKlight...I went through both reviews briefly and while there are similarities, I can't really say they're "related". Someone here said that they think they've seen it before and I second that...it bugs me that I can't find it...the actual "relation". In any case, I'm sure at the price point, that whoever designed and manufactured this borrowed heavily from lights that have gone through our paypal accounts in the past. Cheers!


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't really think that the Maratac looks too much like the Tiablos, just the somewhat the head and the taper into the body, the tail on the Maratac is the same the same diameter as the body, there's no clip indentation on the head or the slight taper at the end of the head. Eh I dunno, but honestly I don't care as the Maratac looks to be one heck of a light for the money.


----------



## MKLight (Jul 16, 2009)

marcoc said:


> Hey MKlight...I went through both reviews briefly and while there are similarities, I can't really say they're "related". Someone here said that they think they've seen it before and I second that...it bugs me that I can't find it...the actual "relation". In any case, I'm sure at the price point, that whoever designed and manufactured this borrowed heavily from lights that have gone through our paypal accounts in the past. Cheers!



+1



defloyd77 said:


> I don't really think that the Maratac looks too much like the Tiablos, just the somewhat the head and the taper into the body, the tail on the Maratac is the same the same diameter as the body, there's no clip indentation on the head or the slight taper at the end of the head. Eh I dunno, but honestly I don't care as the Maratac looks to be one heck of a light for the money.



+1

They look like cool lights. :twothumbs


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 17, 2009)

Got my Maratacs in today and here is a quick unscientific review after playing with it for a few minutes and also while I post.

Definitely one of the smallest and lightest AAA's that I own (which is quite a lot). I don't have a digital scale, but I'd say it is pretty close in weight to the Ti Arc. 

Packaging could have been nicer, but that's not an issue for me. If packaging it the way they did helped them get to the price point they did, then I see no problem.

Comparing it some other modern multi level 1xAAA lights (and a few others as well):






Eigar, Mako, Maratac, Ti Arc, LD01, LF2XT, Avenger GX

The lowdown - I'd say the low is closest to the Avenger GX low. Significantly lower than the LD01, but also much brighter than the LF2XT. It's also very close if not a bit lower than the 'higher' level on the Mako (which isn't very high at all, just the higher of the two modes on the light). For my tastes, it is low enough while still retaining usefulness other than the middle of the night.

The beam - Profile looks most like the LD01. Nice hot spot, but not nearly as well defined. After the hot spot it transition to a large spill, largest spill of the group in fact. Some ringiness around the edges, but you've got to look for it.

Color - Cool white for sure, but not quite as white as my LD01. Since I'm a fan of the cool white I'm perfectly happy with the tint.

The rest - Nice smooth operation, simple Med-Low-High twisty. Haven't done anything with the threads yet, but they are smooth enough for the moment. 

Finish is great, but we'll see how well it stands up to actual edc useage.
I was able to pull the clip off pretty easily and it didn't leave any scratches in the finish. :thumbsup:

I like the ability to use the lanyard attachmen with the clip still attached.

A few people mentioned the Tiablo MA1:






Can't give you any insight into whether they are related other than to say that the smooth sections of the Maratac body look identical to the finish on my Tiablo. Otherwise, the Maratac feels like the far superior light between the two in every category.

In the end, I think this is a great light, especially when you consider the price. If these things prove they can live on a keychain and take the daily abuse that comes with it, then these are sure to be a home run.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 17, 2009)

I forgot to add how much I like the head, it's longer than say the E01, which gives you more surface to grab onto, same with the diameter. I like twisting my E01 by wrapping my pinkie around the head and twisting the tail, this will definately be easier with the Maratac (I guess that's something else it has in common with the Tiablo).


----------



## upriver (Jul 17, 2009)

This looks like a great light for the money. Is anybody with testing equipment planning on reviewing this light for actual runtime data?  I'm surprised it hasn't happened yet with the amount of interest this light has generated so far. I'm ready to buy a few of these if the runtimes are close to the claims.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 17, 2009)

It hasn't happened because these are just started to arrive in the hands of CPF'ers, I'm sure once they get in the right hands they'll be done.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 17, 2009)

Received my package also today and let me say I wish I had bought 2 of them now. This is also one of the smallest AAA lights I own and I have probably 40 others in various styles.

I have racked my brain trying to figure out how they did it and can not figure it out.....the light is exactly 1/4th of an inch shorter than my LOD. Both have reflectors and tail springs with both also twisty activated. Maratac must have figured a way to make the circuit thinner as the reflectors between the LOD and Maratac look about the same depth.

The 3 levels on mine very closely match the LOD with the exception of low. The LOD is about twice as bright on low than the Maratac. The Maratac seems to be about half as bright on low as my E01....so their lumen claims must be close to what they claim. Very good product for the cost and a nice addition to my AAA collection.


----------



## patycake57 (Jul 17, 2009)

I apologize as I've asked this question before, but I'm itching to pull the trigger based on the reviews coming in. Is there any noticable PWM on low? Thanks.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 17, 2009)

OK Sorry I only have a few minutes right now, but more later.

First... the Size is very impressive, and it's a no crusher.

The reflector is considerably more shallow than a LD01, so expect less throw. I like the beam, quite a smooth hotspot, not like an LD01 with a really strong hotspot. Wider spill than LD01, high is close to Med on LD01, maybe a tad brighter. I used fresh eneloop in Maratac, and Lithium L9? in LD01 that's I've used for a couple months.

Emitter is not XR-E, but *XP-E* (although I'm no expert in emitter ID). I just check one sample and the tint was noticeably cooler than my LD01-SS, but not ugly, and quite acceptable to me. Instruction sheet says it's XR-E, but mine can't be XR-E. 

The somewhat floody softer hotspot beam looks very good for close range EDC tasks.

The clip can move a bit if pressed. It's nice how they were able to incorporate the lanyard/keyring loop and a clip into the light, and both are removable. This makes it keychain or pocket carry... _Nitecore take note_.

Looks like they debated on the level sequence. It's Med-Low-High, but my instruction sheet says Med-Med-High ooops!! little typo there

I threw mine across the wood floor, it hit a metal desk, then old computer and skirted out into the other room and hit a few things. No problem, just the slightest ano chip bezel end, and a liitle paint off the clip.

I have to run now, thanks to all the others that entered their first impressions today. 

I think we have a winner.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your impressions.

This light seems to have the best of all aaa lights and then some. 

1. small size suitable for keychain and wallet carry (for me)

2. low price

3. Enough modes for different needs

3. A good balance between power and battery life.

4. comes with clip and lanyard attachment.

5. can tail stand.

There is not another aaa light with all these features.

Still debating whether I should get 1 or 2.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 17, 2009)

patycake57 said:


> I apologize as I've asked this question before, but I'm itching to pull the trigger based on the reviews coming in. Is there any noticable PWM on low? Thanks.


 
Sorry I meant to answer you in my initial comments, but I forgot. Low and Med use PWM, but in normal use I could not see any, but I'm not the most sensitive to it. In a fan test I could see it, I could not judge the frequency but it seemed pretty high.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 17, 2009)

Has anybody determined (on the off-chance) if the head might be thread-compatible with the LD01? (Thinking along the lines of a Maratac / 2xAAA Streamlight Stylus Pro combo, similar to the FenixStream).

That low level sounds nice, much better than the LD01 low.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 18, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Emitter is not XR-E, but *XP-E* (although I'm no expert in emitter ID). I just check one sample and the tint was noticeably cooler than my LD01-SS, but not ugly, and quite acceptable to me. Instruction sheet says it's XR-E, but mine can't be XR-E.



Can anybody else verify the use of an XP-E?


----------



## Jayman (Jul 18, 2009)

I would really like to try one of these neat little flashlights, but since I live in Canada I might be out of luck. Anyone in the USA willing to forward one to a fellow cpfer up north?


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 18, 2009)

Jayman, I just posted a thread to compile a list of everyone in Canada, the UK and Australia that needs me to send lights to them!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3017955#post3017955


----------



## Nake (Jul 18, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Emitter is not XR-E, but *XP-E* (although I'm no expert in emitter ID). I just check one sample and the tint was noticeably cooler than my LD01-SS, but not ugly, and quite acceptable to me. Instruction sheet says it's XR-E, but mine can't be XR-E.


 
If there's a metal ring around the emitter then it's an XR-E. The flashlight specs say it's an XR-E, why do you doubt that?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 18, 2009)

Nake said:


> If there's a metal ring around the emitter then it's an XR-E. The flashlight specs say it's an XR-E, why do you doubt that?


 
Basically because there is no metal-ring around the emitter and they look like XP-E, rather than XR-E. I'll just leave positive identification to the experts.


----------



## LightWalker (Jul 18, 2009)

The XP-E LED is smaller like a Rebel LED.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 18, 2009)

Very helpful comments and observations. Thanks for taking the time to post them. Looks like a winner.



Robocop said:


> Received my package also today and let me say I wish I had bought 2 of them now. This is also one of the smallest AAA lights I own and I have probably 40 others in various styles.
> 
> I have racked my brain trying to figure out how they did it and can not figure it out.....the light is exactly 1/4th of an inch shorter than my LOD. Both have reflectors and tail springs with both also twisty activated. Maratac must have figured a way to make the circuit thinner as the reflectors between the LOD and Maratac look about the same depth.
> 
> The 3 levels on mine very closely match the LOD with the exception of low. The LOD is about twice as bright on low than the Maratac. The Maratac seems to be about half as bright on low as my E01....so their lumen claims must be close to what they claim. Very good product for the cost and a nice addition to my AAA collection.


----------



## Haz (Jul 18, 2009)

the small form factor itself is amazing giving that it's even shorter than the ArcAAA and able to produce multiple levels of output. As far as edc keychain AAA lights, size is really a crucial element, some bigger AAA lights may be good to hold in the hand, but will be a too bit bulky in the pocket and on the keychain


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 18, 2009)

The XP-E would seem to be an excellent choice for an AAA light as it could use a shorter reflector and have no rings.


----------



## applevision (Jul 18, 2009)

Grrrr!

I'm in for 2 naturals and 1 black...


*HKJ*, you will probably want to get in on this one since you are a lover of little lights too!


----------



## Robocop (Jul 19, 2009)

The first thing I noticed about mine was the very small emitter looked nothing at all like the Cree emitters I have on other lights. This light uses some form of very small emitter similiar to the Rebel.

After searching through some threads it does appear that this light indeed uses the XPE however I know nothing about emitters. I am basing my information on looks alone as the thread linked below looks just like the emitter in my light. From reading about this emitter it seems as if it is a decent performer with less artifacts or rings in the beam. My sample has no rings and a very vivid transformation between hotspot and corona....I actually like it very much..... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=196155

The size of this light still amazes me and yes I have already placed my second order as I simply must have another of these. Something tells me they will not last long on County Comm so get them while you can. Still trying to figure out how it can be smaller (shorter) than an Arc AAA and have a multi level circuit, reflector, and tail spring.....and for 21 dollars.

I may be wrong however the reflector looks to me to be the same depth as my LOD. I cant figure out where they got 1/4th of an inch from however the beam throws just as well as the LOD. When placed side by side about 3 feet apart and shined on a wall the Maratac beam circle is about 20 percent larger than my LOD beam profile.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Still trying to figure out how it can be smaller (shorter) than an Arc AAA and have a multi level circuit, reflector, and tail spring.....and for 21 dollars.



1 unit is $21.75 + $8.00 shipping = $29.75. The $8.00 shipping fee is nearly 37% of the low $21.75 price. Fortunately, many here will buy more than one, which will lower the individual unit total cost, or find the $29.75 a reasonable price.


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 19, 2009)

If this light was $29.95 with free shipping, would anybody be complaining?


----------



## MKLight (Jul 19, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> If this light was $29.95 with free shipping, would anybody be complaining?



Lol...plus as others have mentioned, you can always pick up some other interesting stuff at good stuff at good prices from CC. They mentioned the reason they ship UPS is they chose one route for ease of shipping for them. They didn't want the hassle of utilizing other shipping methods. As many, I would prefer another carrier, since if you live across the country, you don't have an option to get quicker service (CC doesn't offer overnight, 2, or 3 day service) and UPS cross country is slow compared with USPS or FedEx (ground service with FedEx is usually at least 1 day shorter and significantly cheaper than UPS...10-30% less)

Back on topic and most importantly I'm looking forward to getting my twins (1black, 1natural), plus some other stuff, too. 

Best of luck to all! :twothumbs


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 19, 2009)

I couldn't resist any longer, ordered one of each finish. Every time I looked at the pictures of the natural finish with all of its knurling and shapeliness, I kept having a Homer Simpson/donuts moment. "Mmmmm..... flashlight." :laughing:


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm still waiting for mine. I wonder if County Comm had any idea how popular these lights would be? I wouldn't be surprised to find them sold out soon.


----------



## gbelleh (Jul 19, 2009)

I haven't bought a new flashlight in a long time, but I've been looking for a new keychain light for a while. Came across this thread last night (after I had already ordered an Arc AAA Premium). Now I have the Arc and 2 Maratacs (1 black, 1 natural) on their way to me!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 20, 2009)

Rexlion said:


> I kept having a Homer Simpson/donuts moment. "Mmmmm..... flashlight." :laughing:



LOL! A very familiar feeling. My resistance is failing fast.

Geoff


----------



## tbenedict (Jul 20, 2009)

Has anyone seen/heard how well regulated these are?


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 21, 2009)

I just spent $125 at CountyComm. Thanks. A lot.


----------



## csshih (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jul 21, 2009)

I ordered one of each color, and let one of my friends pick which color he wanted (he took the black) and gave the natural to another friend. As that second friend just joined the Peace Corps, I wanted her to have an EDC light that takes a readily available cell (and since she'll have a battery charger she can use NiMH AAAs, too) and provides useful light. I think the three light levels will be useful to her, as one doesn't always need a retina burner nor does normal keychain brightness really always do the job.

The first friend really enjoys his-- I may have to break down and order myself one now that I know how awesome they really are.


----------



## Neill_Currie (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi
A couple of people have mentioned that they would try 10440 cells in their Maratac AAA's when they got them, but I see no reports of their ability to run on 10440's.
Has anyone tried it yet?? If so, how was the brightness, throw, beam color, runtime etc??

10440 capability is the only thing holding me back from ordering, though I'll probably weaken and order regardless ;-)
==========================
==========================
Edit: update.... just called CountyComm and asked. It takes a cell up to 3.6v (so 10440 cells work fine), and you get extra brightness out the front.

Edit: so I ordered one, natural finish (they currently have both finishes in stock they said).


----------



## marven (Jul 21, 2009)

Neill_Currie said:


> Hi
> ...
> Edit: update.... just called CountyComm and asked. It takes a cell up to 3.6v (so 10440 cells work fine), and you get extra brightness out the front.


That's another great reason for purchasing this little beauty!
Thanks Neill_Currie for this info.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 21, 2009)

The Maratac is shorter _and_ thinner than an Arc AAA?


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 21, 2009)

wrencher said:


> Key chain lanyard atachment is by wire c-clip.


Is it a strong connection or could it weaken over time.

A strong Key chain attachment is a must for me.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got mine today. This is an outstanding light. A sure winner. I am 99% sure its PWM and not current regulated but thats' not a big deal considering the price point. Now to get some lithium triple AAAs' and enjoy longer runtimes....

I don't think the output levels are what they claim to be, which is unfortunate, but there are still very useful. The main level is supposed to be 18 lumens but my LX2s' low which is 15 lumens blows it away - by alot. I realize the LX2 is sporting "Surefire lumens", but its a huge difference.

I love the combo pocket clip keyring setup - other manufacturers take note. This little light is making me rethink my EDC setup. I'm going to definetly see how this performs to see if this will get a permanent home in my front left pocket.

I hope they keep making and selling these cuz I just found Christmas presents! This is definetly going to be a hit here at CPF!

Heres' an emitter shot:


----------



## patycake57 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Standardbattery and others. I put my order in for 2!


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 21, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Is it a strong connection or could it weaken over time.
> 
> A strong Key chain attachment is a must for me.


 
It appears to be of decent strenghth, looks like it would take alot to break it or pull it off the light. Hope that helps a little.


I think I may have to order a bunch of these in bulk and sell them at work!


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 21, 2009)

It sounds like the keyring attachment and pocket clip are the same unit, correct?


----------



## Nake (Jul 21, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Heres' an emitter shot:


 
It *is* an XP-E. :twothumbs


----------



## marcoc (Jul 21, 2009)

"It sounds like the keyring attachment and pocket clip are the same unit, correct?"

The key ring and the clip are separate. You can take out the clip and retain the key ring or do otherwise. The key ring ends can be some sharp....nothing major though and nothing a file can't remedy.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 21, 2009)

marcoc said:


> "It sounds like the keyring attachment and pocket clip are the same unit, correct?"


 
No they are separate.


----------



## marcoc (Jul 21, 2009)

I was quoting Black Rose. And yes they're separate !


----------



## Marduke (Jul 21, 2009)

I probably missed where someone mentioned it, but how are the tints? Especially from someone who ordered multiple units.


----------



## mxrider32 (Jul 21, 2009)

I got mine yesterday and it is an awesome light! I will probably end up getting more. 

A few points:

It looks great in the natural finish. I really like the look of this light in general. The knurling is decent. The size of this thing is amazing. Even though it is so short i don't have a problem operating it with one hand. 

The beam pattern is nice and smooth no dark spots or anything. The tint on mine is just a little bit purplish. I am using eneloops and it is nice and bright. On high I would say it is close to the brightness of my L2D Q5 on medium. The low is pretty good too but it could probably have gone lower.

I already broke the lanyard clip. I popped it off fine but when i was trying to put it back on it snapped at one of the bends. So just be careful not to put too much stress on the clip when your messing around with it. The pocket clip is decent. Seems like it will keep the light in your pocket. It can be removed and put back on without much trouble. 

Overall I really like this light and it is going to get a lot of use. For the price I don't think it can be beat.


----------



## Haz (Jul 21, 2009)

looks like my old ArcAAA may finally get to retire from light duty and become a battery carrier


----------



## Robocop (Jul 21, 2009)

I will have my 2nd order in a few days and as usual purchased several other items to make up for shipping. I can not give much on the tint as I only have one unit however mine is fairly cool with a touch of a creamy tint.

After using this light for a week I will say the size still amazes me and the knurling is pretty nicely done also. One hand operation is simple and it feels good in the pants pocket due to its very small size.

I am very impressed with the simple solution for the lanyard ring/pocket clip. Both are easy to remove however they kind of compliment each other with the lanyard locking into the pocket clip.....you will have to handle one to see what I mean however it is perfectly simple and effective.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 21, 2009)

CPF is going to make me broke. Anyone here have info on regulation? Maybe soon we will have one of those runtime charts.


----------



## scott (Jul 21, 2009)

Is the clip reversible? The only reason I like a clip on a AAA light is so that I can clip it to the bill of a ball cap. In all the photos I've seen, the clip is attached to the wrong end for using as a head lamp.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 21, 2009)

I have no way of doing a runtime chart nor do I know how well this light runs in regulation (if at all) however I did let mine run down to almost nothing.

I have left my light running in low mode every night for about 4 nights as I go to sleep. I sleep about 7 hours each night so a rough estimate is to say 4 nights at 7 hours each is 28 hours. I did notice after the 4th night I woke up to find the light flashing a very slow strobe mode. I assume this is some type of warning that the cell is too low. The battery used was a rechargeable Hybrid that showed 1.38V the first night.

After I removed the battery the 4th night it showed .85V however would still power up the light. At .85V I had all levels however the medium and high looked to be the same level with low being the same. It would only power for a few seconds at medium before it grew much more dim. I could not duplicate the flashing so I have no idea what it is for???


----------



## monanza (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes the clip does seem reversible.

Strangely, my natural is noticeably dimmer than my black unit. Both are still plenty bright with a creamy disposition.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 21, 2009)

scott said:


> Is the clip reversible? The only reason I like a clip on a AAA light is so that I can clip it to the bill of a ball cap. In all the photos I've seen, the clip is attached to the wrong end for using as a head lamp.


 


monanza said:


> Yes the clip does seem reversible.


 
While the clip is reversible, it can't be clipped to the head for deep carry with Bezel up (I suppose you could try stretching the clip). When reversed such that it is placed on the opposit end of the tube the clip contacts the high point of the tail ring. I suppose that's ok. So for clipping to a cap the reversing is probably OK, but maybe less so for carry as it become a mid-mounted clip which I personally don't find very nice.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 22, 2009)

Since I'm no longer seeing ole's post, nor my reply regarding his maratac issue... I'll assume that means he was taken care of!


:twothumbs


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 22, 2009)

Just ordered 2, 1 of each color.

If they could make it take 10440 to have a higher mode, better keyring attachment, a SS flat bezel, and priced it $50 I'd still buy it.


----------



## Haz (Jul 22, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Just ordered 2, 1 of each color.
> 
> If they could make it take 10440 to have a higher mode, better keyring attachment, a SS flat bezel, and priced it $50 I'd still buy it.


 
If they made it in titanium for $100, i'll still buy it too


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 22, 2009)

Well poop, I ordered 1 in Nat. It was the XP-E that did it. Now can we access the emitter? I want to take up the room around the emitter with V10 glow powder ASAP!

I had the fortitude to only add 100ft of ACU 550 cord to my order. It was really tough!


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Beamshots? Has anyone actually tried a 10440?


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone have this light and an Arc AAA (old version) to compare it to for size, length and diameter? My LOD was tried for awhile on keychain duty, but it was a bit to large vs the Arc.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 22, 2009)

Took the plunge and ordered a couple blacks. My son needs a new light. Whether he actually uses it is another thing. Almost ordered up another E01, since they're on sale for $12, but that pushed shipping up, kind of nullifying the good deal.

Geoff


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 22, 2009)

Ended up ordering more of other stuff than just the maratac aaa: sporks, P51 P38 can openers, 550 paracords, foldable razor, emergency whistle, cable keyring and fire starter. 

I know these will never be used, but its good to keep them ready.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I wish they made an AA version of this light.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 22, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I wish they made an AA version of this light.


 

And a CR123a version ...


----------



## henry1960 (Jul 22, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I wish they made an AA version of this light.




I would say with the great sales they are getting with the AAA it would be a good bet the AA light is not long for its time


----------



## bfly (Jul 22, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Does anyone have this light and an Arc AAA (old version) to compare it to for size, length and diameter? My LOD was tried for awhile on keychain duty, but it was a bit to large vs the Arc.



Here is a crappy photo of the two next to each other. I don't have a caliper around but I would say the Maratac is slightly larger in diameter and shorter than the Arc.


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 22, 2009)

Mine just arrived today!  

My black MAAA (Maratac AAA) is noticeably dimmer than my natural one. Also, the reflector in my black [version] is different from the reflector in my natural. In the black one it's smoother, less fine orange peeling (Peeling?). In the natural it has finer, closer together orange peeling. Has anyone else with multiple MAAA's noticed this? I'll try to post a pic, It'll be much easier to explain that way. 

BTW, the LED's (the dies?) are off center in both lights, but it is quite far off in the black light. Not really sure how much this matters. FWIW the beam (in the black finish) is not as smooth and artifact-free as the natural finish MAAA.


Don't get me wrong, I really like these things (lights), Ought to be a great, Tiny, EDC light. Just can't wait for it to get dark to do some real testing.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mr. kydex said:


> My black MAAA (Maratac AAA) is noticeably dimmer than my natural one.


 
Argh. I hope there isn't a problem with these lights. I want to order a couple more.

I like this light so much I took it to work last nite and didn't TOUCH my Surefire LX2 all night. It looks like I've got a new daily EDC...


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 22, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Argh. I hope there isn't a problem with these lights. I want to order a couple more.
> 
> I like this light so much I took it to work last nite and didn't TOUCH my Surefire LX2 all night. It looks like I've got a new daily EDC...




Well, TBH it's hard to tell if it's just the tint that makes it seem dimmer. It _could_ just be the tint.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 22, 2009)

For $20, it's hard to expect laser collimation???


----------



## f22shift (Jul 22, 2009)

couldn't help it. ordered 2. one for myself, one for a gift. at this price my expectations are low. i'm sure i'll be well satisfied like most.
the new benchmark in aaa pricing


----------



## R Lewis (Jul 22, 2009)

I received mine last week. For $20 it's hard to beat. Plan to buy a couple more to keep in my different bags.


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 22, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> Beamshots? Has anyone actually tried a 10440?


 Post 146, the seller said 10440 can be used ok.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 22, 2009)

Rexlion said:


> Post 146, the seller said 10440 can be used ok.


 
Well actually; The poster said "just called CountyComm and asked." _the poster said the seller said:_ *"It takes a cell up to 3.6v"* and the poster said: *"(so 10440 cells work fine), and you get extra brightness out the front."*

A 10440 is up to ~4.2V off the charger, so is that too much? Also depending on how the light is regulated, the extra voltage if compatible, may or may not provide extra brightness... _(with this small light it probably will if it works at all but it probably wouldn't be regulated)_... so I'm waiting for the runtime tests.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 23, 2009)

I have really thought about using a 10440 in mine however before doing so I would like to know how well this light does with heat. I can not as of yet find a way to get the circuit out and see how this thing is put together.....thus I can not see how they have done the heat sinking as well.

Mine gets fairly "warm" after a few minutes on high however it does not seem to get as hot as what I would expect. This may mean it is not making a huge amount of current on high however it could also mean it is not heat sinked as well as it could be??

If anything it is most likely a 10440 would throw it into direct drive however again I know nothing of how this circuit works. Most small AAA lights using a 10440 will make plenty of heat and heat will kill the circuit, or emitter, just as easy as the extra voltage.

I have tried to look into the bezel with a magnifying lens and it looks like the circuit may be "crimped" down somehow. I have used filed down needle nose pliars to try and screw it out from the rear with no luck. It may be designed to be a permanent set up however if so I am happy with the light as is for now.

Has anyone else ran theirs on high for long enough to see if the body gets warm? Or better yet has anyone else been able to get the circuit out?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be trying to get the circuit out without killing it as soon as mine arrives.

From your post I am thinking that it really isn't heatsinked well enough for regular 10440 use, several minutes on at a time -on high. We shall see soon enough.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 23, 2009)

Well I've got 2 more on the way. One for my dad and another for me, but maybe I'll give it to the fiance'. I hope there are no big brightness variations with them as some people have reported....


----------



## QtrHorse (Jul 23, 2009)

I could not take it anymore and had to order one of each today along with some other items I'm sure I will never use from CC.


----------



## bob4apple (Jul 23, 2009)

_



I ordered the Maratac 9290 AA light two days ago. It arrived about 20 minutes ago. I think it is made by Olight. My initial impression of this light is very positive. Great anodizing. It uses the Olight infinium adjustment from 6 to 190.

Click to expand...

 _

_



I will have to order the AAA. If it is even close to the 9290 in quality it will be well worth the price.
A little OT: but I think that one is a rebranded iTP. I'm not sure if we know who is behind the manufacturing of that line, they might have connections with OLight. There are a lot of connections, we really don't know about.

Click to expand...

_
Tell me about it- it seems that Tenergy also rebrands iTP. They have a bunch of them for sale at all-battery.com.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 23, 2009)

Was about to order one, but for $8 S&H for the world's smallest AAA flashlight I think I'll pass. I'm trying to stop buying XR-E based flashlights anyway. These small lights could perform better with XP-E's, etc.


----------



## tbenedict (Jul 23, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Was about to order one, but for $8 S&H for the world's smallest AAA flashlight I think I'll pass. I'm trying to stop buying XR-E based flashlights anyway. These small lights could perform better with XP-E's, etc.


 
I'm still a newb, but I thought a prior post confirmed it was a XP-E.


----------



## Nake (Jul 23, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Was about to order one, but for $8 S&H for the world's smallest AAA flashlight I think I'll pass. I'm trying to stop buying XR-E based flashlights anyway. These small lights could perform better with XP-E's, etc.


 
It is an XP-E, so now you have to buy one.


----------



## gbelleh (Jul 23, 2009)

My Maratacs should arrive tomorrow. 

I like flashlights a lot, but I'm still a newbie when it comes to all the battery choices and technical jargon used here. What kind of batteries are recommended to provide the best performance for these (without mods or overdriving it, etc.), when used as an EDC keychain light? Do I need to worry about leakage using alkaline?


----------



## Nake (Jul 23, 2009)

gbelleh said:


> My Maratacs should arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I like flashlights a lot, but I'm still a newbie when it comes to all the battery choices and technical jargon used here. What kind of batteries are recommended to provide the best performance for these (without mods or overdriving it, etc.), when used as an EDC keychain light? Do I need to worry about leakage using alkaline?


 
Use NiMH or Lithium (not Li-ion) for best performance.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 23, 2009)

Ya know, $8 may sound steep, but I've been shipping a lot of stuff lately and it is surprisingly expensive - much more so than a few years ago. Add the time and materials costs (which are real) and I'm not inclined to fault CC.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 23, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Was about to order one, but for $8 S&H for the world's smallest AAA flashlight I think I'll pass. .


 
no
it's 29 with free shipping :naughty: or 2 for 51 lol.


----------



## gorn (Jul 23, 2009)

bob4apple said:


> Tell me about it- it seems that Tenergy also rebrands iTP. They have a bunch of them for sale at all-battery.com.



The Maratac AA is a rebranded iTP. There is an iTP etch on the PC board. I don't know what their relationship is with Olight but both the Maratac AA and my titanium Olight have the same interface.

The Maratac AA is top notch.


----------



## bfly (Jul 23, 2009)

gorn said:


> The Maratac AA is a rebranded iTP. There is an iTP etch on the PC board. I don't know what their relationship is with Olight but both the Maratac AA and my titanium Olight have the same interface.
> 
> The Maratac AA is top notch.



Nice call - the iTP A3 EOS:


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, I guess it's pretty clear who is making the light now.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like iTP has a full line of very interesting, reasonably priced lights. The A3 EOS must be a new addition, couldn't find any pricing info on it. I like the aggressive knurling on the Maratec version anyway though. Wonder if 4Sevens would be interested in these?

http://www.itplight.com/

https://www.techtoolsupply.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=701&Page=1


----------



## MKLight (Jul 23, 2009)

Interesting. It says it can take 10420 batteries (probably a typo...meaning 10440), but its not recommended since it will get hot quickly...hmmm It shows there are 2 models, too...a single mode and the Maratac multi mode.

http://www.itplight.com/product_show.asp?id=197


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 23, 2009)

Maratac AA tactical flashlight is also a ITP


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 23, 2009)

Mr. kydex said:


> Mine just arrived today!
> 
> My black MAAA (Maratac AAA) is noticeably dimmer than my natural one. Also, the reflector in my black [version] is different from the reflector in my natural. In the black one it's smoother, less fine orange peeling (Peeling?). In the natural it has finer, closer together orange peeling. Has anyone else with multiple MAAA's noticed this? *I'll try to post a pic, It'll be much easier to explain that way. *
> 
> ...



Here's the Pic. I'm not trying to bash these lights (In fact I think they are very nice lights, _especially_ for the price), I'm just interested as to why the reflectors are different.  








-------

BTW, I feel I should mention that the lanyard ring/clip on my natural finished light was loose, so I took it off and _gently_ tried to bend it smaller, And it snapped in two.  YMMV.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 23, 2009)

Interesting and very pronounced differences in the appearance of the reflectors.

Not keen on the big hole in the reflector. These are obviously XR-E reflectors with XP-E LEDs installed.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 23, 2009)

Big reflector hole? Ah just more room for GITD! 

I can't decide which reflector I want to show up in my light. Interesting that there is a difference. Perhaps the black one you landed is a prototype or something? Better put it away and order another!


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice Reflector pic! I wonder if when they switched from XR-E is XP-E they had some reflectors (the more OP ones) suitable for the XR-E and they just used them up. The lights went out of here so fast I don't have a black one for myself yet. I only really got to look at one very close and throw it around, but I checked the ano on several through the plastic wrap. I'll try to look at the next batch and see what the reflectors look like. There should be a few people with Black ones out there that can tell us if they are more likely to have the heavier OP reflector.

I still think the EZ-AA is the better UI for a gift light, but this has the small size advantage for a keychain, and a clip for those that want to use it that way, and then a price that really makes it interesting. Non-flashaholics would not be worried about loosing it at this price, and that means they are more likely to carry it.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 23, 2009)

So which is brighter? the nat or black finish? Seems like they use the sane body but different components


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 23, 2009)

Hopefully I'll have a couple black ones in hand early next week (well, maybe late next week, knowing the vendor). I think I like the looks of the reflector in the natural one better. Has its PWM frequency been mentioned yet?

Geoff


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 24, 2009)

I am sooo tempted to buy one of these! But being that there may be a reflector issue and that I haven't ever had a LED light (I have only been looking in the past week or so for one, and joined here because all of the great info that will help), I'll have to wait to see if these are as good as they seem. 

I'm looking at the AKOray K-106, Romisen RC-N3 II, Ultrafire C3 Q5 too for a budget EDC and first LED light.


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 24, 2009)

Received my County Comm order.





The light is small, about the size of the old Fenix E0. When compared to a Fenix LD01, the hotspot is much broader. The tint is slightly purple when shined on a white wall, but nowhere near as blue as a Fenix E01. It's turning out to be a geat deal so far.


----------



## waddup (Jul 24, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> I am sooo tempted to buy one of these! But being that there may be a reflector issue and that I haven't ever had a LED light (I have only been looking in the past week or so for one, and joined here because all of the great info that will help), I'll have to wait to see if these are as good as they seem.
> 
> I'm looking at the AKOray K-106, Romisen RC-N3 II, Ultrafire C3 Q5 too for a budget EDC and first LED light.



if you have never owned an led, just buy any of the popular lights here, you will be very happy. you will own more then 1 or 2 or 3 or 5 or 7 in the next several months, might as well start now.

leds are so amazing compared to the 'normal' flashlights we all know.

dont sweat the reflector thing, it only matters to nerdy flashlight critics inspecting their 'woman devoid' bedroom walls , in any practical use of the light (walking at night, looking into a dark corner, inspecting a car engine bay) you wont see any reflector issues, there will just be lots of light...for a long time.

buy one....now.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Jul 24, 2009)

My Maratac AAA arrived last night. It has exceeded my expectations; I'll definitely buy more.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 24, 2009)

gorn said:


> The Maratac AA is a rebranded iTP. There is an iTP etch on the PC board. I don't know what their relationship is with Olight but both the Maratac AA and my titanium Olight have the same interface.
> 
> The Maratac AA is top notch.


Very interesting - well spotted. So is Maratac a "beta" brand, in the same sort of way DarkTort is with Nitecore?


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 24, 2009)

Flying Turtle said:


> Hopefully I'll have a couple black ones in hand early next week (well, maybe late next week, knowing the vendor). I think I like the looks of the reflector in the natural one better. Has its PWM frequency been mentioned yet?
> 
> Geoff



I don't know the frequency (I have no idea how I would find out either :huh, But it is just barely noticeable on Low on at least one of my MAAA's (Maratac AAA's), On Medium I can't see it at all.


----------



## thelightdude (Jul 24, 2009)

The pwm on low does not bother me at all. Considering how low it actually goes - they did a good job.

The light is shorter than an Arc aaa and Fenix E01.

The three output levels greatly exceeded my expectations for this light.

If only the LD01 stainless on my keyring had a low setting like this light!

I'm sorry I only bought one (I bought so much other crap with my order).


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 24, 2009)

Will this light remember the last level when you turn it off, so it will come back on at that level when the light is turned back on?

Bill


----------



## WadeF (Jul 24, 2009)

Nake said:


> It is an XP-E, so now you have to buy one.



Oh snap!  They should update their specs to reflect it's an XP-E, and stop calling it a "Q5" in the video and call it a "XP-E Q5". If they had done this I may have put my order through the other day.

I see some are trying 10440's. Is using a 10440 safe with the XP-E? Anyone test how much current this light draws from a 10440?

Update: Ordered a natural HA. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan FO (Jul 24, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Very interesting - well spotted. So is Maratac a "beta" brand, in the same sort of way DarkTort is with Nitecore?



Maratac started off making very high quality Zulu nylon watch bands which were a huge hit with the military and other hard use people. They then began making other high quality nylon gear for the same types of people. Maratac has come to mean quality to a large group of people in that arena. Maratac is actually a group of partners supplying gear to those that trust it.


----------



## Nake (Jul 24, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I see some are trying 10440's. Is using a 10440 safe with the XP-E? Anyone test how much current this light draws from a 10440?


 
I just got mine today. I didn't test a 10440, but a NiMH draws .80A.


----------



## thelightdude (Jul 24, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> Maratac started off making very high quality Zulu nylon watch bands which were a huge hit with the military and other hard use people. They then began making other high quality nylon gear for the same types of people. Maratac has come to mean quality to a large group of people in that arena. Maratac is actually a group of partners supplying gear to those that trust it.



+1

I just bought two extra mil-spec Maratac bands with the light.


----------



## Neill_Currie (Jul 24, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Well actually; The poster said "just called CountyComm and asked." _the poster said the seller said:_ *"It takes a cell up to 3.6v"* and the poster said: *"(so 10440 cells work fine), and you get extra brightness out the front."*
> 
> A 10440 is up to ~4.2V off the charger, so is that too much? Also depending on how the light is regulated, the extra voltage if compatible, may or may not provide extra brightness... _(with this small light it probably will if it works at all but it probably wouldn't be regulated)_... so I'm waiting for the runtime tests.



I was the original caller of CountyComm. I just want to verify that they did say the Maratac AAA will take 10440 cells, and almost in the same breath the speaker did mention 3.6 volts. I didn't think to take it further as to whether there might be some mythical AAA-sized battery out there that supplies 3.6v. I just assumed 10440's are OK, since they said so.

I just sent an email to ITP asking them whether their AAA light accepts 10440 cells (and thus if their reference to 10420 is a mistype) since it seems likely ITP makes the light that CC sells. Will keep you posted if I get a reply.

Also, did anyone note that on the ITP site for the AAA light, the A3-EOS, they mention a "standard" version, and an "upgrade" version?? Apparently the standard version is one fixed output level of 80 lumens, the upgrade is a 3 level light.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Jul 24, 2009)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Will this light remember the last level when you turn it off, so it will come back on at that level when the light is turned back on?



No. If you leave it off for more than a few seconds it will come on in Medium. Off and on quickly goes to Low, again to High, again to get back to Medium.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 24, 2009)

I just plopped an Energizer lithium in it, tonite I will report back whether its brighter (seems so already, but I can't be sure) but the runtime should increase greatly. I gotta say, I never thought I'd be this impressed with a cheap chinese made light. But they did a good job on this thing How if they just came out with a "premium" version with select tints and more attention to the reflectors and the emitter placement....


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2009)

I finally received mine today and have tried four different battery types in it. So far, the 10440 is working fine and it's not doing anything funny. I'll likely be running it solely off of those.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2009)

*Ceiling bounce results (high)*

*Maratac AAA
Duracell Alkaline 12.6 lux
Energizer NiMH 13.1 lux
Energizer L91 16.9 lux
Ultrafire 10440 30.2 lux


Added:
LDO1 Q5 10440 29.2 lux
LOD Q4 10440 27.1 lux
*


----------



## vali (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, beating a LD01 with li-ion...


----------



## davidt (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Patriot. Your numbers finally convinced me enough to purchase this light.


----------



## applevision (Jul 24, 2009)

Patriot said:


> *Ceiling bounce results (high)*
> 
> *Maratac AAA
> Duracell Alkaline 12.6 lux
> ...



*Patriot*, thank you so much! 

Sorry to be a pain in the @$$, but could you let us know what the LD01 shos for Alkys and NiMHs and L91 as well? It would be a nice internal reference. Thank you!!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2009)

applevision said:


> *Patriot*, thank you so much!
> 
> Sorry to be a pain in the @$$, but could you let us know what the LD01 shos for Alkys and NiMHs and L91 as well? It would be a nice internal reference. Thank you!!



No pain but I'll have to do that a bit later this evening. I'm charging 10440's now and I'll retest them in each light as well.


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 24, 2009)

Patriot said:


> *Ceiling bounce results (high)*
> 
> *Maratac AAA*
> *Duracell Alkaline 12.6 lux*
> ...


 Ya, I just got my pair and checked them out with NiMH EnergyOn batts in both... they are equal to my eyes. Then put a 10440 (not even charged up, reading 3.8v) in one, and WOW what a little powerhouse with the 10440!  

This is my first little AAA, and despite knowing the measurements I was still surprised. I could not picture in my mind how tiny these are next to a CR123 twisty like my Romisen RC-C3.

Woohoo! :twothumbs


----------



## ninjaboigt (Jul 24, 2009)

lol wow those luxs readings are pretty impressive


----------



## DM51 (Jul 24, 2009)

Patriot said:


> *Ceiling bounce results (high)*


LOL, for a moment I thought Fivemega had showed up in this thread.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 24, 2009)

DM51 said:


> LOL, for a moment I thought Fivemega had showed up in this thread.


:laughing: LOL +1, that was my exact thought as well...


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 24, 2009)

waddup said:


> if you have never owned an led, just buy any of the popular lights here, you will be very happy. you will own more then 1 or 2 or 3 or 5 or 7 in the next several months, might as well start now.
> 
> leds are so amazing compared to the 'normal' flashlights we all know.
> 
> ...



Lol, I know that you are right! I probably will get one soon. :naughty: I just tend to over-shop around before purchasing about anything, I don't part easily with money. :mecry:

I did just by a CJ-1 from GoldenGadgets, so that will be my first (very cheap! $4.86 with shipping) LED light. :twothumbs

Speaking of which, I do think the shipping on this light is over priced. The shipping on my CJ-1 is $1.73 for instance, first class mail, 1-5 days delivery. I ordered it about 12 hours ago, it came with a tracking number and is being processed right now. Surely the Maratac can't weigh that much more than this item? 

Also, I routinely buy used books on Amazon. The shipping rate is always a flat $4 (well $3.99) no matter how big the book and they arrive within days usually, no more than about a week at the most. They are packed well too; either bubble envelopes or cardboard with bubble packaging.

So why should a small flashlight cost $8 for shipping when a comparable one is only a $1.73 for shipping and any sized book (I have a hardback 650 page philosophy tome right now on it's way) is only $4? 

I think this site is doing what ebay sellers have been doing for awhile: making money off the shipping. I doubt it costs that much to ship, so they pocket the rest. A good way to make up for the cheap price of a (probably) quality light.

But, as has been pointed out, it's still a good deal at $30. It would just be a better deal at about $25.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2009)

DM51 said:


> LOL, for a moment I thought Fivemega had showed up in this thread.




LOL!! It never even occurred to me until you pointed it out. I've been walking around chuckling ever since I read your comment DM. :laughing: 

I'm not sure what's more funny, that I unconsciously did it in the first place or how many people are quoting it...lol. 


Btw Guys, I'm working now to redo the measurements as requested. I'll have them done in a while but it will be sooner than later. Sorry, there won't be any pics but it's just too time consuming for a non-formal review.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry about not having medium and low results guys. I'll have to redo those in a light box. The integrating bathroom was just too large to measure light on the low end of the scale. I ended up with 0-2 readings on the those settings. All the 10440's were hot off the charger. If anyone wants to recommend some free graphing type software, I'd appreciate it. I started to use Excel but couldn't take a snap shot of it for some reason.
*


Maratac AAA
* 
*10440 * 
36.0

*Energizer L91*
14

*Energizer NiMH
*13

*Duracell Alkaline
*12
*


LDO1

* *10440*
31.2 

*Energizer L91* 
11 

*Energizer NiMH*
9 

*Duracell Alkaline* 
8 



*LOD Q4*

*10440*
28.7

*Energizer L91*
11

*Energizer NiMH* 
9 

*Duracell Alkaline* 
8


----------



## slipe (Jul 24, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> I am sooo tempted to buy one of these! But being that there may be a reflector issue and that I haven't ever had a LED light (I have only been looking in the past week or so for one, and joined here because all of the great info that will help), I'll have to wait to see if these are as good as they seem.
> 
> I'm looking at the AKOray K-106, Romisen RC-N3 II, Ultrafire C3 Q5 too for a budget EDC and first LED light.


 
I’ve lurked here for a while and have a lot more lights than any rational person would need. But I’m new enough that I might have some newbe input.

I think a large consideration for you might be whether you intend buying a charger and Li-on batteries. I think everyone here just naturally assumes everyone has them. You can see from Patriot’s bounce tests that it makes a big difference with the Maratac AAA whether you use 3.7v Li-on or AAA batteries.

To my eye the Akoray K-106 had an even larger difference. It isn’t very impressive with either NiMH or alkaline batteries. It becomes a completely different light with 14500 Li-on batteries. I wouldn’t recommend it for AAs. It is a nice little light for the price with 14500s, and it is cheaper now than when I bought mine.

The members here can probably give you some better ideas for lights that are nearly as bright with single AA or AAA batteries – there are some. The only light I have that is really bright with AA batteries is the old P4 single mode Ultrafire C3. I’ve bought several as gifts for friends and family who aren’t likely to ever buy a Li-on charger. At $10.73 and free shipping from DX it would make a good starter light for someone without a Li-on charger IMO (SKU 1993). No bells and whistles, but so far the quality has been good.

I wish I could give you a report on the C3 Q5 model you mentioned, but mine is in DX limbo. Same for the AAA Q5. The RC-N3 II you mentioned would probably be good with two AAs with the extension tube. But if you are looking at the Maratac you probably wouldn’t be happy with the N3 with the extension tube.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow 10440 is working... It just keeps getting better. The runtime graphs are going to be even more interesting now.

It's like Christmas, but the stocking stuffer is really great!


----------



## Marduke (Jul 24, 2009)

Patriot said:


> If anyone wants to recommend some free graphing type software, I'd appreciate it. I started to use Excel but couldn't take a snap shot of it for some reason.



OpenOffice.org is a great office program.

However, it is very simple to make an Excel plot into a pic. You can export the graph as a webpage, then snag the image out of the folder, you can take a screenshot using one of the many dozens of free screenshot programs, or my personal favorite, you can copy the graph, right click in a blank spot of the worksheet, choose "paste special", and choose an image type. To export the image to a standalone pic, you can copy/paste it directly into Paint and save the image.


----------



## passive101 (Jul 24, 2009)

Do they make a Lithium non rechargable that would have as much or close to the same power as the rechargable one that gives it more umph?


----------



## Nake (Jul 24, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> These are obviously XR-E reflectors with XP-E LEDs installed.


 
I don't think so. I think the emitter has to be higher up into the reflector for proper focus. If you look at the Quarks, their reflectors have the same big hole. Do you think 4sevens designed the Quarks using XR-E reflectors he had laying around?


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 24, 2009)

Not to be a downer, but to me, the additional cost of 10440s' and a charger make the overall cost not too hight to be worth it, unless they're cheaper than I'm thinking.....


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 24, 2009)

KDOG3 said:


> Not to be a downer, but to me, the additional cost of 10440s' and a charger make the overall cost not too hight to be worth it, unless they're cheaper than I'm thinking.....


 
But if you already have them.... still the LF2-XT is my only 10440 light for quite a while I think, but I'm interested in the runtime on 10440 to see if it's direct drive or not. It might just be a flash in the pan type of cell with these lights.

I don't care about the 10440 output, I like the output on NiMH. I can't see myself using 10440, but many people seem to really be interested in these cells.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 24, 2009)

slipe said:


> I’ve lurked here for a while and have a lot more lights than any rational person would need. But I’m new enough that I might have some newbe input.
> 
> I think a large consideration for you might be whether you intend buying a charger and Li-on batteries. I think everyone here just naturally assumes everyone has them. You can see from Patriot’s bounce tests that it makes a big difference with the Maratac AAA whether you use 3.7v Li-on or AAA batteries.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate it! :thumbsup:

I quickly learned that batteries are a big part of what type of light you get and I have no problem with buying a charger and rechargeable batteries, in fact I plan on doing so as they seem to be the way to go with modern flashlights as well as overall savings (regular batteries are expensive!). 

For an EDC I'm not as concerned with output as I am with size and runtime. I plan on getting a larger flashlight for more output, and am looking at the ones that take 18650 cells. 

I'm going to review what I've narrowed my choices down to and in all likelihood buy the Maratac. I just wish it had been around longer so we could know if it had durability/quality issues or not. It is also possible that I will buy a more expensive ($40 - $60) EDC light in the future too, but not if I can get by with a cheaper one!


----------



## gbelleh (Jul 24, 2009)

I got my 2 Maratacs today. I'm very much a newbie, but here is what I notice about them. The reflector in my black light is different from the natural (exactly as was posted earlier in this thread). The natural seems to be just a touch brighter, and the light seems a touch less blue tinted than the black finish, but these differences are barely perceptible. The beams look very similar to me. I don't notice much difference in brightness using Duracell alkaline vs. Energizer ultimate lithium. 

These little LED lights are pretty amazing to me. Putting out as much light as my old Surefire E2e, G2, and Streamlight Scorpion, all with a single AAA battery. I'm completely happy with them. The natural finish light is on my keychain now.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197775

i saw that the itp aaa eos is available.

i still like the look of the maratac if the internals are the same.

if you order over 49 you get free ship and i think there's a coupon code so potentially cheaper than the maratac.


----------



## applevision (Jul 24, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Sorry about not having medium and low results guys. I'll have to redo those in a light box. The integrating bathroom was just too large to measure light on the low end of the scale. I ended up with 0-2 readings on the those settings. All the 10440's were hot off the charger. If anyone wants to recommend some free graphing type software, I'd appreciate it. I started to use Excel but couldn't take a snap shot of it for some reason.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, *Patriot*! This is fantastic work!

To any naysayers: of course this is not an "accurate" measurement of anything, but it is "precise" enough to give us a relative sense of output of these beauties. The thing here is that the Maratac output seems to be significantly more than that of the LD01! This is a feat! This implies that it is more efficient, no? (Assumptions: "High" mode is meant to be as high as possible with little thought given to runtime; this may be a flawed assumption). I guess to truly test that we'd need to see the runtime for a given brightness. Still, for me this is a big deal. Thank you!

Also, *Sardaukar*, can I say that both your stuff *AND* the photo of the stuff are awesome! 



Finally: sounds like the Natural is superior to the black one eh? I am still waiting for mine... but I think I will order a few more naturals...


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Now it's time for them to make the world's smallest AA light. Make it 1/4 inch shorter than the EZ AA.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 24, 2009)

Got mines today (thanks to StandardBattery :thumbsup

First impression, this thing is TINY! its barely slightly over 2.5 in in length. Light as a feather. Fit and finish is excellent (natural color). Really like the knurling on the head, makes for easy 1 handed operation. 

The amount is light for each mode is in my eyes perfect. The medium is good for general use and high gives a good balance of spot and throw. The medium is comparable to the Microstream. 

If you are on the fence about getting one, go ahead its a great light for the price.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey jp2515, glad you like it. It is quite amazing. 

Looks like a lot of other manufacturers have been caught sleeping.

GG just posted info in the Dealers forum for the iTP version. Check the price... amazing.


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 25, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> Hey jp2515, glad you like it. It is quite amazing.
> 
> Looks like a lot of other manufacturers have been caught sleeping.
> 
> GG just posted info in the Dealers forum for the iTP version. Check the price... amazing.



Sounds like CC has a sleeper light and its becoming a hit. Cree XRE = awesome and you can't beat the price.


----------



## MKLight (Jul 25, 2009)

Neill_Currie said:


> I was the original caller of CountyComm. I just want to verify that they did say the Maratac AAA will take 10440 cells, and almost in the same breath the speaker did mention 3.6 volts. I didn't think to take it further as to whether there might be some mythical AAA-sized battery out there that supplies 3.6v. I just assumed 10440's are OK, since they said so.
> 
> I just sent an email to ITP asking them whether their AAA light accepts 10440 cells (and thus if their reference to 10420 is a mistype) since it seems likely ITP makes the light that CC sells. Will keep you posted if I get a reply.
> 
> Also, did anyone note that on the ITP site for the AAA light, the A3-EOS, they mention a "standard" version, and an "upgrade" version?? There's no further info to let anyone know what all that means, but it's also mentioned in their press release for the light, so it would indicate it's a real distinct option, but when??



The standard model is a single mode light; the premium has the 3 modes, ie the CC Maratac AAA.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I couldn't take it, I ordered one in natural! :twothumbs 

Figured I'd better before they were sold out or upped in price due to popularity. oo:

I also bought 3 pocket LED's to give to family/friends, 2 orange and 1 black. :thumbsup:

Still think the shipping is a rip off. :shrug:

But the AAA light and 3 pocket LED's for $32 with shipping is a good deal. At least if they all hold up. 

Thanks for the info and advice everyone! :twothumbs 

Been here less than a week and I already bought, technically, 5 LED lights (the Maratec, 3 pocket LED's, and one CJ-1)! :naughty: 

Next up: a larger thrower and perhaps a higher quality EDC (I'm sure the Maratec will be all I'll need though...right? ).


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 25, 2009)

Amazing how the L0D and the LD01 got almost the same result with 10440. To my eyes, the LD01 is like 2X in brightness.  And the maratac AAA seems to have surefire lumens, because its 60 lumens is brighter than fenix's 80.
*
Edit: *ITP just released their A3 EOS flashlight for only $20. This is the post in marketplace http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197775 Now it says 80 lumens high mode and can take li-ion cells. I wonder if this has any difference with the maratac.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 25, 2009)

richardcpf said:


> Amazing how the L0D and the LD01 got almost the same result with 10440. To my eyes, the LD01 is like 2X in brightness.  And the maratac AAA seems to have surefire lumens, because its 60 lumens is brighter than fenix's 80.
> 
> *Edit: *ITP just released their A3 EOS flashlight for only $20. This is the post in marketplace http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=197775 Now it says 80 lumens high mode and can take li-ion cells. I wonder if this has any difference with the maratac.


 
I think they are the same exact light, just with a slightly different body design....


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

Marduke said:


> OpenOffice.org is a great office program.
> 
> However, it is very simple to make an Excel plot into a pic. You can export the graph as a webpage, then snag the image out of the folder, you can take a screenshot using one of the many dozens of free screenshot programs, or my personal favorite, you can copy the graph, right click in a blank spot of the worksheet, choose "paste special", and choose an image type. To export the image to a standalone pic, you can copy/paste it directly into Paint and save the image.



Thanks Marduke, I'm fiddling around with your suggestions now.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

Robocop said:


> Mine gets fairly "warm" after a few minutes on high however it does not seem to get as hot as what I would expect. This may mean it is not making a huge amount of current on high however it could also mean it is not heat sinked as well as it could be??
> 
> Has anyone else ran theirs on high for long enough to see if the body gets warm? Or better yet has anyone else been able to get the circuit out?





Temperature after running for 120 seconds on high with 10440 *(sitting on desk)
*
Starting temperature was *82.6F*.

LDO1 *119.4F* 
Maratac *125.8F* 


Just a word of caution to 10440 users, I wouldn't run the Maratac on high for more than 2 minutes or a duty cycle greater than 25%! It gets hot rapidly and holds the heat in the cell. Even after being off of 5 minutes the light was still *99.8F*. When turning back on from that temperature the light reached *124F* in only 78 seconds.









In the second test I held the Maratac in my hand with a pinch grip near the LED and ran it for 2 minutes on high, then measured the temperature within 2 seconds of turning it off. 

Maratac *111.3F*

Obviously holding the light in your hand makes a huge difference in keeping the temperature down but I still wouldn't run it on high for more than 2 minutes because that's really straining the 10440 battery. As long as the light is kept cool you can run it hard but your 10440s will have a shorter life because if it.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 25, 2009)

This little light would make a fantastic headlamp too because of its small size, light weight and wide beam/spill. I am currently using a Microstream for that purpose. I imagine the Maratac aaa would be even better.

A true EDC freak is one who makes multiple uses out of his tools.


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 25, 2009)

Good info on the heat, Patriot, thank you for posting that. I find it interesting that the 10440 run at medium in this light comes close to the NiMH run at high, but the former still heats up more quickly on medium than the latter on high. 

10440 has pronounced limitations in this application. Yet it is not without some uses.

If a person found themselves needing a quick, brief stab of light on frequent occasions and the greater output on medium of the 10440 made a difference for the occasion, it would save having to cycle through the modes to reach high. Then of course there's always the "impress your friend with how bright this thing is for its size" mode, too. 

But yeah, high mode for full runtime on a 10440? Forget that!

One other observation about the Maratac AAA (not battery related): I wish they had spent a few pennies more to make the clip a bit heavier, so it would not flex side to side so easily when twisting one-handed. A thicker, less bendy clip would have contributed greatly to a perception of higher build quality. When you feel something bend when you try to use it, it feels cheap in the hand. Another 20 cents per unit might have prevented that.


----------



## slipe (Jul 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Temperature after running for 120 seconds on high with 10440 *(sitting on desk)*
> 
> Starting temperature was *82.6F*.
> 
> ...


 
Do you have a black model and have you run the same test with it? Is your LD01 black?

The reason I ask is that I was into performance cars at one time and they published an article about oil pans. One custom maker had cast finned aluminum pans in both anodized black and natural. They measured the heat dissipation as being much greater on the black anodized model. Seems the same should be true to a lesser degree for lights. Especially the recovery time.


----------



## gbelleh (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm considering trying 10440s. How do you know when to charge them?


----------



## LightScene (Jul 25, 2009)

gbelleh said:


> I'm considering trying 10440s. How do you know when to charge them?


You can charge them as often as you want. There is no memory issue. If I remember correctly, you shouldn't let them go below 2.7 volts. I think you will notice a change in the brightness as they lose power.
I always carry a spare with me, and I recharge anytime I use it for more than a couple of minutes. Li-Ion batteries hold a charge quite well when they aren't being used. In my experience Li-Ions can last for years. They are the only way to go, with one exception - AA NiMh are cheap and have a lot of capacity, so it's nice to have an AA light that uses NiMh. Otherwise it's all Li-Ion for me, and that means no 14500, because then NiMh becomes useless.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

gbelleh said:


> I'm considering trying 10440s. How do you know when to charge them?



LightScene already gave a good answer so I just thought I'd add my two cents. I top them off regularly when possible. When they're not convenient to charge I simply change batteries at the first sign of dimming. It's easy to tell if the battery is low simply be switching the light to high for a couple of seconds. The extra load makes it easy to see that output has fallen off greatly. This is how I've always treated me 10440's and I still own the first set of 4 that I purchased a couple of years ago. All still work respectable well. 





> *Slipe
> *Do you have a black model and have you run the same test with it? Is your LD01 black?


My LDO1 is black. Given the small amount of surface area, I'd be surprised if black ran any cooler than the few natural's out there. With regards to why that is the case on the oil pans, I don't know why that would be other than a possible difference in anodizing thickness. From what I've heard discussed here, either color can be applied to the same thickness but perhaps something has changed in that area. *EDIT: If you're curious why the LDO1 ran cooler, I would attribute that to it having more metal mass and running with a bit less peak output. *





> *Rexlion
> *Good info on the heat, Patriot, thank you for posting that. I find it interesting that the 10440 run at medium in this light comes close to the NiMH run at high, but the former still heats up more quickly on medium than the latter on high.


I'm not sure what you mean Rexlion. My only temperature measurements were performed on high level with 10440's.


----------



## passive101 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd really like to get one of these on my keychain, but my only transportation is a motorcycle. I need a lanyard that can take that abuse day after day . 

Does anyone know if they have plans to beef it up so it's part of the tail cap or something?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 25, 2009)

passive101 said:


> I'd really like to get one of these on my keychain, but my only transportation is a motorcycle. I need a lanyard that can take that abuse day after day .
> 
> Does anyone know if they have plans to beef it up so it's part of the tail cap or something?




Click the link for the iTP A3 EOS model.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

passive101 said:


> I'd really like to get one of these on my keychain, but my only transportation is a motorcycle. I need a lanyard that can take that abuse day after day .
> 
> Does anyone know if they have plans to beef it up so it's part of the tail cap or something?




I'm not sure if I missed a post in which it's suggested that the Maratac's attachment point was week or not, but looking at the design it doesn't appear to be weak.

I have a hanging scale that measures to 50lbs so I just clipped my home made clip with two split rings (see in pictures above) and attached them to the scale. I pulled downward with 26+ lbs of force before the split ring closest to the snap was bent into an oval shape. Meanwhile the Maratac's steel attachment ring didn't budge. I'm not sure what the breaking point or detachment point of the clip is, but it's somewhere above 26lbs. My recommendation is to wear it on a lanyard with confidence. You'd choke to death before this thing broke.


----------



## passive101 (Jul 25, 2009)

On the bike it would be constantly vibrating against solid steel. In my experience if it's not part of the metal they eventually break off.

But at least this one took a fair amount of stress.


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 25, 2009)

Someone here found their lanyard ring a bit loose and tried to bend it a bit to tighten it and snapped it in half


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 25, 2009)

Patriot, wow you're really getting into testing this light. Thanks for all the information. 

I don't think any one yet suggested the keyring attachment was weak, they just asked about it and so far the response has been positive on it's strength. Your test really quantifies that. Definetly the way they have designed the clip looks really clever, it looks like they may have used some past experience to come up with the little changes that make it strong, almost permanent until you want it off. Maybe that was CC idea, and iTP built it. 

Good Stuff!


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 25, 2009)

For EDC keychain duty, the keyring attachment will be exposed to stresses other than being pulled in one direction. 

How tough is it, or likely to come off, when pulled in other directions or twisted with some force? 

FWIW I think the previous comment was about the pocket clip being flimsy and breaking when the attachment was bent.


----------



## CaNo (Jul 25, 2009)

I do not need another twisty AAA light. If this was a clicky for this price with the same specs.... I would truthfully buy about 5. But my LD01 on 10440, and E01 for runtime at 8-10 lumens is good enough for me for now.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jul 25, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> For EDC keychain duty, the keyring attachment will be exposed to stresses other than being pulled in one direction.
> 
> How tough is it, or likely to come off, when pulled in other directions or twisted with some force?
> 
> FWIW I think the previous comment was about the clip being flimsy and breaking when the attachment was bent.


 
Twisting would definetly be more likely to dislodge the key-ring attachment. The design looks pretty good though, so I don't think it would be easy, but we do need to get some runtime and usage on these lights to see if they are really going to hold up. 

Frankly I'm not removing my LD01-SS from my keychain; I like it there! As soon as I can get a few more Maratac for myself though I'll be stashing them a couple places and my friends get new lights. I wouldn't buy a standard LD01 today I don't think, but I love LD01-SS. 

Really though my opinions are not really important because I've already bought the LD01-SS (several), and LD01, and still have L0D, and my new LF2-XT lights, so really I'm just taken with this light because of the cost/performance/funtional ratio. Definetly the best bank for the buck. This is a light I can give away, and use my self. 

I described it to someone else as the single light that replaces both the Solitaire and the Mini-Mag for the masses, while providing a significant increase in functionality and output.


----------



## Rexlion (Jul 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I'm not sure what you mean Rexlion. My only temperature measurements were performed on high level with 10440's.


 Sorry I wasn't more clear. I mean that I compared my 2 lights by running them at the same time and noting how warm they felt. The one with 10440 on medium felt noticeably warmer than the one with NiMH on high after just 10 seconds of runtime.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 25, 2009)

Rexlion said:


> Sorry I wasn't more clear. I mean that I compared my 2 lights by running them at the same time and noting how warm they felt. The one with 10440 on medium felt noticeably warmer than the one with NiMH on high after just 10 seconds of runtime.




No problem 

I understand what you're saying now. I'd have to do a small scale light box test to verify if the 10440 on medium is producing more output than the MiMH on high, but I don't think it is. Therefore, I'm surprised that it felt warmer. I'll give it a shot later with the infrared thermometer and see.


----------



## applevision (Jul 25, 2009)

Patriot said:


> About 4 hours ago my brother adopted a nearly new light (4 months old) with only a single small mark on it. Yes, my LDO1 is now gone but at least it's still in the family. I lost complete interest in it, in light of the Maratac. It's everything that the Fenix should have been and wasn't. This light should be a case study for the entire small light industry. By the way, I have a long LOD/LDO1 history. They've been my EDC's since the first LuxIII version, which I still own.



Wow! This is shocking: the death of an emperor! I view the LD01 (SS on my keychain) as one of the finest small lights out there. Though I love my Lummi Wee and my Modamag Drake (both which cost significantly more than the LD01), the LD01 SS always seems to find its way home to me...

But now I'm nervous and excited for this package to arrive!

Will this be my new light?!  

A flashaholic's work is never done...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2009)

applevision said:


> Wow! This is shocking: the death of an emperor!
> 
> Will this be my new light?!





I didn't own the really nice SS version of course but based on the size, brightness, XP-E, knurling, battery spring, natural HA, good pocket clip, and nicer lanyard attachment (imo) this light smokes the LOD/LDO1 series. It feels like a baby Surefire or something.


----------



## DHart (Jul 26, 2009)

Patriot... thank you for that!

The Maratec has a high on 10440 comparable to the venerable LD01 high on 10440??? Amazing! And wonderful!!!! Especially since the low is so much lower than the LD01's low.



Patriot said:


> *Ceiling bounce results (high)*
> 
> *Maratac AAA
> Duracell Alkaline 12.6 lux
> ...


----------



## Marduke (Jul 26, 2009)

The L0D/LD01 already is much too small to properly heatsink direct driving a 10440, and yet people are wanting to run a SMALLER light with LESS heatsinking using an even higher overdriven emitter??

I almost feel sorry for the people who are about to burn out their emitters.


Almost...


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2009)

If used sensibly and in bursts, these small lights have proven quite reliable. There are a lot of people now running li-ion cells in "peanut" sized packages and it's very rare that we hear of issues. As you can see from the temperature measurements, A 60-90 second burst, handheld, should have no ill-effects. In my estimation the 10440 battery is still the highest stressed piece of the package. 





> DHart
> The Maratec has a high on 10440 comparable to the venerable LD01 high on 10440??? Amazing! And wonderful!!!! Especially since the low is so much lower than the LD01's low.



Very Welcome. The difference between the LDO1 and Maratac was a little greater in the second test on fully topped off batteries. Post 238
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3024856&postcount=238


----------



## DHart (Jul 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> If used sensibly and in bursts, these small lights have proven quite reliable. There are a lot of people now running li-ion cells in "peanut" sized packages and it's very rare that we hear of issues. As you can see from the temperature measurements, A 60-90 second burst, handheld, should have no ill-effects. In my estimation the 10440 battery is still the highest stressed piece of the package.
> 
> Very Welcome. The difference between the LDO1 and Maratac was a little greater in the second test on fully topped off batteries. Post 238
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3024856&postcount=238



No complaints here running the 10440 in three AAA lights, two LD01s, a stainless steel version and an aluminum one and an LF2XT. For me, AAA lights are used primarily just as convenience lights... used occasionally for short periods of time. If I had to run one for a prolonged period of time, I'd just go to the med or low setting. (They don't HAVE to be run on HIGH until they fry)  As such, my two LD01s and my LF2XT all serve me very well on 10440's. No problems here! :thumbsup:

While I sure don't need another AAA size light, this one sure is appealing! And I would most certainly run mine on a 10440. If it burns out in a few years, so what! :shrug:


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 26, 2009)

DHart said:


> (And they don't HAVE to be run on HIGH until they fry, do they???)
> If it burns out in a few years, so what! :shrug:



Agreed, high setting, for me, would be used about 30 seconds at the most (more like 15) every so often. Unless burnout occurs this way then there's no big risk. And, in fact, there is no big risk to begin with because the whole thing cost about $30. It's not fun to lose $30, but it's hardly anything to get really upset over!


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 26, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> Agreed, high setting, for me, would be used about 30 seconds at the most (more like 15) every so often. Unless burnout occurs this way then there's no big risk. And, in fact, there is no big risk to begin with because the whole thing cost about $30. It's not fun to lose $30, but it's hardly anything to get really upset over!



The ITP A3 EOS version is available for <$25 _including shipping_ from sources mentioned earlier in this thread because they use USPS. One of them offers a CPF discount too.


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 26, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> The ITP A3 EOS version is available for <$25 _including shipping_ from sources mentioned earlier in this thread because they use USPS. One of them offers a CPF discount too.



They both offer a CPF discount

-Bobby


----------



## LightScene (Jul 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I didn't own the really nice SS version of course but based on the size, brightness, XP-E, knurling, battery spring, natural HA, good pocket clip, and nicer lanyard attachment (imo) this light smokes the LOD/LDO1 series. It feels like a baby Surefire or something.


1) The LD01 is available in "Olive" which is, in fact, natural HA III. I have one of those and one of the SS. The finish on both of these lights is impeccable.
2) The LD01 has a battery spring in the tail which eliminates battery rattle and prevents the light from changing modes when it is bumped, so I'm not clear on why you mentioned the battery spring as an element in favor of the Maratac.
3) Your own testing shows the LD01 is about the same brightness. Given the error limits of your testing technique, and variabilities in brightness of different flashlight samples, it may be too soon to say one is brighter than the other. For instance, people are reporting that the black ones are less bright. Anyway, for practical purposes the LD01 and Maratac are the same brightness on high. If the Maratac has a lower low, then that is an improvement.

My arguments don't negate the simple fact that you obviously prefer the Maratac over the LD01, but some of your reasons are not compelling. I'm not saying you are wrong, because I don't have a Maratac. Maybe if I did I would agree. I'm just trying to move the conversation along.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 26, 2009)

LightScene said:


> 1) The LD01 is available in "Olive" which is, in fact, natural HA III. I have one of those and one of the SS. The finish on both of these lights is impeccable.
> 2) The LD01 has a battery spring in the tail which eliminates battery rattle and prevents the light from changing modes when it is bumped, so I'm not clear on why you mentioned the battery spring as an element in favor of the Maratac.
> 3) Your own testing shows the LD01 is about the same brightness. Given the error limits of your testing technique, and variabilities in brightness of different flashlight samples, it may be too soon to say one is brighter than the other. For instance, people are reporting that the black ones are less bright. Anyway, for practical purposes the LD01 and Maratac are the same brightness on high. If the Maratac has a lower low, then that is an improvement.
> 
> My arguments don't negate the simple fact that you obviously prefer the Maratac over the LD01, but some of your reasons are not compelling. I'm not saying you are wrong, because I don't have a Maratac. Maybe if I did I would agree. I'm just trying to move the conversation along.



I cannot see any evidence that Patriot prefers either flashlight. By your own comparison list, it is evident that the Maratac meets the best features of the LD01. To help make the comparison more compelling, the Maratac/iTP EOS is half the retail price of the LD01, both versions are notably smaller and lighter, have comparable high/med output levels and runtimes, and the Maratac/iTP has a much lower low with an incredible runtime.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2009)

LightScene said:


> 1)
> 
> My arguments don't negate the simple fact that you obviously prefer the Maratac over the LD01, but some of your reasons are not compelling. I'm not saying you are wrong, because I don't have a Maratac. Maybe if I did I would agree. I'm just trying to move the conversation along.





I did forget that the LDO1 was available in olive HA, thanks for the reminder. I didn't forget that it had a battery spring, as they've all had that. I only mentioned because the light is substantially shorter yet it still has one. I pointed out a few things that I liked about the Maratac that were both unique and shared. I did mean to include the lower low as a main advantage/preference as well. I wrote that last last night/early this morning, so my apologies if it was worded poorly.





*saber7
*Thanks, and I wanted to mention that I do favor the Maratac at this point. Even if it was only "as bright" as the LDO1, I prefer the shorter size, knurling and lower low. The fact that it's half the price seems impossible but I'm happy about that too.


----------



## chibato (Jul 26, 2009)

I am not sure if someone already addressed this, as this thread is getting a bit long, but how does the reflector on the Maratac compare to the LDO1? If much different, does it give one an advantage in throw?


----------



## tbenedict (Jul 26, 2009)

do these constantly dim or do they have some regulation?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2009)

tbenedict said:


> do these constantly dim or do they have some regulation?




In direct drive they're going to dim.







> *Chibato
> *I am not sure if someone already addressed this, as this thread is getting a bit long, but how does the reflector on the Maratac compare to the LDO1? If much different, does it give one an advantage in throw?




The maratac has some fine texture, the my Fenix is smooth. The Maratac seems to be using a Q5 type reflector and so the beam isn't as tight. I guess they'll eventually get around to a specific reflector for the XP E. With a 10mm reflector, it's not critical either way.


----------



## LightScene (Jul 26, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> I cannot see any evidence that Patriot prefers either flashlight.


See post #274 on this page.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 26, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> The ITP A3 EOS version is available for <$25 _including shipping_ from sources mentioned earlier in this thread because they use USPS. One of them offers a CPF discount too.



Thanks, I was aware of that. I like the looks of the Maratac better, especially the knurling, so I went with that. I also picked up some cheap LED key chain lights that I know some people could use so that helps to "justify" the high shipping cost as well. Either way it's too late now!


----------



## LightScene (Jul 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> The fact that it's half the price seems impossible but I'm happy about that too.


I recently bought the Olive LD01 for $38 delivered. That's $9 more than the Maratac. 
Of course when you buy the Maratac, there is a definite tendency to buy more than just the one flashlight because you feel like you're getting ripped off on the shipping, so factor that in also.


----------



## gorn (Jul 26, 2009)

LightScene said:


> Of course when you buy the Maratac, there is a definite tendency to buy more than just the one flashlight because you feel like you're getting ripped off on the shipping, so factor that in also.



I didn't buy more than one Maratac. I may buy more as gifts though. As far as getting "ripped off" on shipping, I don't feel ripped off at all. I knew what it was when I made my purchase. If I felt it was a rip off I wouldn't have ordered the light. County Comm used to be a very active member of CPF. They even had a CPF page. The shipping has always been about what it is now. If I recall correctly, one of the reasons they quit participation in this community was all the grief they got from people whining about shipping and deals offered.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> In direct drive they're going to dim.


 
Maybe it is getting late but I have to guess there is no regulation? Not that this would make it a no sale for me.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 26, 2009)

Woods Walker said:


> Maybe it is getting late but I have to guess there is no regulation? Not that this would make it a no sale for me.



Not sure I would assume that. I would guess constant current with PWM for dimming.

Bill


----------



## Abyssos (Jul 27, 2009)

I hope the Maratac AAA has some regulation cuz I just ordered 2 from CC... 

It is a nice looking light. I think it is better looking than it's sibling, iTP A3 EOS. I also like the pocket clip and it's tail standing ability. Can't wait to receive it.

BTW, CC is evil. Can't get away without buying other cool stuff...


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 27, 2009)

Any word on if the Maratac head fits on the Microstream body?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

LightScene said:


> I recently bought the Olive LD01 for $38 delivered.




Where?


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 27, 2009)

Abyssos said:


> It is a nice looking light. I think it is better looking than it's sibling, iTP A3 EOS. I also like the pocket clip and it's tail standing ability. Can't wait to receive it.



+1m not too crazy about the keychain thing of the iTP and it's inability to tailstand. I wish they made a single mode Maratac.


----------



## Marduke (Jul 27, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> I wish they made a single mode Maratac.



They do. It's 18lm for 4 hours.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 27, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The L0D/LD01 already is much too small to properly heatsink direct driving a 10440, and yet people are wanting to run a SMALLER light with LESS heatsinking using an even higher overdriven emitter??
> 
> I almost feel sorry for the people who are about to burn out their emitters.
> 
> ...



I have the same concern. If the XP-E is getting hit with 1A or more of current from the 10440 I'd be worried. I believe the XP-E is only rated for 700mAH max? I'll probably stick to an eneloop or lithium primary. 

It might be fun to try a 10440, but I would only do it for a brief time. 

Hopefully 10440 users will continue to update us about their experiences. Has anyone run their Maratac AAA on a 10440 at the max setting for any length of time?


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 27, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Any word on if the Maratac head fits on the Microstream body?




It will fit, as far as the threads and diameter. But the Maratac AAA head is too short too reach the rest of the threading and O-ring on the Microstream, So they're will be a gap. But it will function properly.


----------



## Nake (Jul 27, 2009)

I measured the amperage at the battery with a 10440. It was 1.1A.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 27, 2009)

Nake said:


> I measured the amperage at the battery with a 10440. It was 1.1A.


 
Over 3C! Yikes! Unsafe discharge level for the cell.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 27, 2009)

Marduke said:


> They do. It's 18lm for 4 hours.



Like the 80 lumen iTP version smart guy  

Thanks for the answer Mr. kydex. It would be awesome putting the single mode iTP on the MS and having a 80 lumen "tactical" AAA.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I have the same concern. If the XP-E is getting hit with 1A or more of current from the 10440 I'd be worried. I believe the XP-E is only rated for 700mAH max? I'll probably stick to an eneloop or lithium primary.
> 
> It might be fun to try a 10440, but I would only do it for a brief time.
> 
> Hopefully 10440 users will continue to update us about their experiences. Has anyone run their Maratac AAA on a 10440 at the max setting for any length of time?






Only several extended bursts of 90-120 seconds which is already well beyond the 30 seconds I would normally run the 10440 at. The little 10440 can't maintain 1A so the LED isn't seeing that sustained. Again, the 10440 battery itself is the weak link and the highest stressed piece of the package.






> Phaserburn
> Over 3C! Yikes! Unsafe discharge level for the cell.


Yeah, it's way above the "safe" *continuous *discharge but I think the key parameter here is duration, duration, duration. Li-ion seems to be very resilient when it comes to spiking discharge rates as long as they're not held there for too long. Just as other hobbyists, as in the case of RC, sometimes push their batteries, so too do 10440 users in lights such as these. Obviously medium and low don't push any of the components so the only time the battery is under stress is on high. As long as people are aware that they're "hot-rodding" the cell and thus reducing it's life a bit then I don't see what we're doing as being any different from other high performance applications.

I also fly RC aircraft, mostly electric now, and use set-ups as large as 6S 6000mAh. The discharge rates are different from li-ion cylindrical cells but the principle is still the same. A battery may have a safe continuous discharge rating of 30C but can be discharged in bursts of 60C or even higher, as long as the duration is kept short. 

Any 10440 user who is occasionally using high mode in these lights should monitor the charging process carefully while keeping the rate of charge around 150-200mA. It's always important to check that the finished voltage doesn't exceed 4.2V so use your DIMMs folks.

We're always going to have two different crowds here when it comes to the operation of batteries. There are the letter of the law people who believe it's wisest to take zero risk, and there are some willing to push their equipment a bit more even if it means they wear it out a little more quickly. Neither camp is "wrong" and I respect both sides. 

To put things in perspective, I mentioned earlier that I still own the first 4 10440 Ultrafire cells that I purchased nearly three years ago. I've been using them in the fashion stated above for this entire time and they're still performing admirable. I don't know of any instances of 10440 cells venting here in the CPF community and unless improper chargers are used, I don't see why that would change.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jul 27, 2009)

True enough. I was voicing my own opinion with my own criteria in mind; i.e. I like a light/cell combo that can be discharged fully without heat/cell issues. But used in short bursts, the cell should be ok.


----------



## DHart (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah... I'm definitely in the camp of using 10440s in my AAA lights as I use them merely as "convenience" lights... short, occasional usage here and there on medium, generally, and low and with some high use for short periods of time. So far, no problems for me. I never use these 10440 lights for any extended use/heavy duty applications, as there are always a bunch of bigger lights close at hand for that stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 27, 2009)

DHart said:


> Yeah... I'm definitely in the camp of using 10440s in my AAA lights as I use them merely as "convenience" lights... short, occasional usage here and there on medium, generally, and low and with some high use for short periods of time. So far, no problems for me. I never use these 10440 lights for any extended use/heavy duty applications, as there are always a bunch of bigger lights close at hand for that stuff. :thumbsup:


:wave: In the opposite camp here. Spent more time @ dinner than anticipated with some friends, light for the long walk home in the dark was LD01/SL 2xAAA. Ran it on 'high' for one hour for maximum visibility in modest ambient light conditions (town suburbs). That would have been a severe deep discharge on 10440 that would have instead required the lower 'medium' mode, but instead it was a long, well-illuminated, worry-free walk in the dark.

Sorry, going a little OT but I wanted to chime in...


----------



## shadeone (Jul 27, 2009)

forgive me if this has been discussed already (ive only seen it mentioned, not answered)...

the maratac light claims "High Mode, 62lm Output for 48 Minutes" on countycomms site "Using A Single Duracell AAA battery"...

the iTP A3 EOS is pretty much the exact same light, different body. It claims "High 80 lumens for 55 minutes"....

what gives? different battery used for the EOS or something?

shade


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ordered a natural today. Maybe it will good enough to replace a reliable Microstream I have been using for 2 years now. This is my first order with countycomm. The whole thing went through Paypal. Should I be exprecting a confirmation email from countycomm, or no? I am pretty excited, as I have many uses for this light.


----------



## Nake (Jul 27, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> Ordered a natural today. Maybe it will good enough to replace a reliable Microstream I have been using for 2 years now. This is my first order with countycomm. The whole went through Paypal. Should I be exprecting a confirmation email from countycomm, or no? I am pretty excited, as I have many uses for this light.


 
I didn't get a confirmation notice, just a notice from UPS that the light has been shipped.


----------



## DHart (Jul 27, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> :wave: In the opposite camp here. Spent more time @ dinner than anticipated with some friends, light for the long walk home in the dark was LD01/SL 2xAAA. Ran it on 'high' for one hour for maximum visibility in modest ambient light conditions (town suburbs). That would have been a severe deep discharge on 10440 that would have instead required the lower 'medium' mode, but instead it was a long, well-illuminated, worry-free walk in the dark.
> 
> Sorry, going a little OT but I wanted to chime in...



Kestrel... the LD01 on medium with a 10440 gives a similar level of output to a NiMH running on high, with a runtime similar within a few minutes.... not much difference either way, really... just a thought. Like you, if I had to rely on just an LD01 for a night walk, I'd power it with NiMH.

On low, the NiMH will run nearly twice the time as a 10440. But I would feel naked going out on foot for any distance when night might be involved with just a AAA light! Guess I'd take a spare batt. On second thought, I'd just drop a 123 Quark in my pocket along with the LD01... something I do most of the time anyway. Putting the AAA into back-up role. 

RUNTIMES
LD01 can get nearly 4 hrs. on low with a NiMH cell.

1x 10440 320mAh LC Unprotected
High 00:10 to 50%
Medium 00:48 to 50%
Low 01:57 to 50%

1x AAA 800mAh Eneloop
High 00:55 to 50%
Medium 02:02 to 50%
Low 03:50 to 50%


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 27, 2009)

After a week long wait, I finally have my Black and Natural Maratac Lights. :thumbsup:


-The *black* has a stronger hot spot, and appears* brighter*. 
-The Natural has a more defused hotspot, and appears a little less bright. Very Close though. Cant wait to see these tonight when its dark.

I am running them off Energizer Advanced Lithium at the moment 

Not bothered by the PWM (Especially considering the price) BUT, it is very noticeable IMO and I would plant myself in the middle of the road as far as sensitivity is concerned. 

Really nice little light, I am glad that I purchased both flavors, The shipping was a bit high but no one forced me to buy anything from CC. Overall I still think its a Great price!

And how cool is it that they come with "2" replacement O-Rings!! 


My Fiance said "Its so tiny! Your going to loose that"

Awesome little light 

-Bobby


----------



## socom1970 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just my $0.02... This light is excellent! Definitely 5 stars!!! Very well made, very bright, excellent Hard Anodizing (on the natural, anyway), and just the right amount of twist friction to turn it on and off. Internals are also top-notch, good bottom spring. The clip and lanyard ring are a bit flimsy, but acceptable to me for my use. 

Well worth the $22.00 or $21.75, whatever they are charging now on CountyComm.com


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 27, 2009)

DHart said:


> Kestrel... the LD01 on medium with a 10440 gives a similar level of output to a NiMH running on high, with a runtime similar within a few minutes


Yes, but using 2xAAA changes the equation, 10440-level performance plus worry-free deep discharges. I ran the bejeebers out of that light and those two little cells that night.
LOL, Patriots’ post was right on, there is no right or wrong way.:huh:



DHart said:


> But I would feel naked going out on foot for any distance when night might be involved with just a AAA light! Guess I'd take a spare batt.


Well, I had my Milky E1 two-level P7 w/ fresh IMR in the pocket, very un-naked actually.:tinfoil:

Anyway, Patriot summed it up perfectly, I don’t want to hijack the Maratac thread.:wave:


----------



## DHart (Jul 27, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> Yes, but using 2xAAA changes the equation, 10440-level performance plus worry-free deep discharges. I ran the bejeebers out of that light and those two little cells that night.




Ah yes. But if you're going to carry a 2xAAA light, why not just carry something like a Q123-2 on 17670 or an L-Mini II on 18650?

(Rhetorical question, as I know the answer already.... your 2xAAA is a favorite of yourn and is on you every day anyway!) 



> LOL, Patriots’ post was right on, there is no right or wrong way.:huh:



Agreed!



> Well, I had my Milky E1 two-level P7 w/ fresh IMR in the pocket, very un-naked actually.:tinfoil:



In true flashaolic form, my friend!


----------



## fredb (Jul 27, 2009)

Got mine today. The PWM flicker is very noticeable when shining the light on something in motion or just waving it around. For those who are sensitive to this sort of thing (such as I am), this might not be the light for you.


----------



## ikelo (Jul 27, 2009)

i received 4 naturals in the mail today. i am giving them away as part of my groomsmen gifts. fit/finish on all 4 is great. led's are a little off centered on all, but i have come to accept that on any led light i buy. one of the 4 has a very purple tint. the other 3 are a white color.


----------



## Abyssos (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh...the news just gets worse and worse.

First...PWM. If it is as bad as the Leather S2 low mode then....grrrr:sick2:

Now...purple tint... I wonder how my two inbound lights will be....grrr


----------



## chibato (Jul 27, 2009)

shadeone said:


> forgive me if this has been discussed already (ive only seen it mentioned, not answered)...
> 
> the maratac light claims "High Mode, 62lm Output for 48 Minutes" on countycomms site "Using A Single Duracell AAA battery"...
> 
> ...


 
This did come up earlier, and I think it was assumed Maratac is just using "Surefire" type lumens and that they are probably the same.


----------



## chibato (Jul 27, 2009)

nakahoshi said:


> After a week long wait, I finally have my Black and Natural Maratac Lights. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> -The *black* has a stronger hot spot, and appears* brighter*.
> ...


 
That's interesting, since a few others have reported their natural ones have been brighter. LED lottery I guess?


----------



## Marduke (Jul 27, 2009)

chibato said:


> That's interesting, since a few others have reported their natural ones have been brighter. LED lottery I guess?



Doubtful. That large of a difference would be outside the range of LED lottery (if you believe they are all Q5 flux binned). The difference is perhaps more likely attributed to a cheap circuit.

You do indeed get what you pay for. In this case, it appears as if you get large variations from unit to unit in brightness and fit.


----------



## Nake (Jul 27, 2009)

Everything being equal, the black one with the shinier reflector should be brighter.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

Abyssos said:


> Oh...the news just gets worse and worse.
> 
> First...PWM. If it is as bad as the Leather S2 low mode then....grrrr:sick2:
> 
> Now...purple tint... I wonder how my two inbound lights will be....grrr




Did you just find out about the PWM? I only ask because it's been talked about for a while and if your lights are still inbound I guessing you didn't order very long ago. 

Nearly every manufacturer sends out a few lights that could have better tint. Look as the Surefire T1A, NovaTac's and others. At $20 bucks a piece I'm not sure how bad the news can get man.....:huh: This thread has been a predominantly good news.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 27, 2009)

I ordered the natural cos people said it was brighter. Now it's the black one that's brighter? No one said anything about that PWM thing earler either.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 27, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I ordered the natural cos people said it was brighter. Now it's the black one that's brighter? No one said anything about that PWM thing earler either.


The natural one is brighter, no wait the black one is brighter, no, the natural one is brighter, I mean the black one is brighter, the natural one is brighter, no...

I don't think the external color affects the brightness of the light, no wait...

Shoulda got both!!


----------



## Unforgiven (Jul 27, 2009)

davidt1 said:


> I ordered the natural cos people said it was brighter. Now it's the black one that's brighter? *No one said anything about that PWM thing earler either*.




It appears to have been first mentioned by someone that had one of these lights on July 17th.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 27, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> The natural one is brighter, no wait the black one is brighter, no, the natural one is brighter, I mean the black one is brighter, the natural one is brighter, no...
> 
> I don't think the external color affects the brightness of the light, no wait...
> 
> Shoulda got both!!



LOL, how could the anodizing make any difference?

Both the AAA and the AA are re-branded iTP's, 'nuff said. I don't mean that in a bad way.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 27, 2009)

Ordered 2 Nats. 

Will probably order an update model iTP from Going Gear. I really like the iTP C7/C8 I bought from Going Gear. His paracord 550 is pretty good stuff as well.

After buying the Quark AA and LiteFlux LF2XT my need for new lights disappeared. Out of nowhere this light appears and now I bought 2 and probably 2 more of the iTPs once the update model is available. I thought I had this under control....


----------



## Nake (Jul 28, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> The natural one is brighter, no wait the black one is brighter, no, the natural one is brighter, I mean the black one is brighter, the natural one is brighter, no...
> 
> I don't think the external color affects the brightness of the light, no wait...
> 
> Shoulda got both!!


 
It's been shown and stated by people who have gotten the black one, that it has a different reflector. It has nothing to do with the anno color.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 28, 2009)

Has anyone been able to get the circuit out of one of these? I am not sure if I will change out my emitter as I actually like it as is for now.....I still very much want to know what these look like on the inside.


----------



## BWatts (Jul 28, 2009)

Nake said:


> Everything being equal, the black one with the shinier reflector should be brighter.



A buddy and I just ordered two from County Comm—a black and natural. We set them to the same mode and compared beams against the ceiling in a dark room. We noticed a pretty big difference in beam color (the black had a cooler beam) and and subtle one in brightness. We weren't sure why, but then I saw some of these posts where people had had similar experiences and thought I'd throw my two cents in.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the picture Nake. Maybe the small reflector isn't playing a huge role in this case but if I had to guess on one projecting more light forward I'd probably put my hope on the black one. Even though it's OP, as least it's shiny. Kinda make me want to order a black one now.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nake said:


> It's been shown and stated by people who have gotten the black one, that it has a different reflector. It has nothing to do with the anno color.



Uh... yeah I know. Making a joke there.  FWIW reflectors don't increase the led output any more than the ano color either. It may only appear so when comparing a tight spot to a broad flood beam.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jul 28, 2009)

nakahoshi said:


> My Fiance said "Its so tiny!



Thats not what you want to hear from your fiance...


nakahoshi said:


> Not bothered by the PWM (Especially considering the price) BUT, it is very noticeable IMO and I would plant myself in the middle of the road as far as sensitivity is concerned.


So do you have any other lights and how does the PWM compare to them?

Anyone hear anything about different tints for this light? I would dearly love a warm tint


----------



## Nake (Jul 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Kinda make me want to order a black one now.


 
Me too, I have two natural. I would think it couldn't be more than a 10lm difference, but you know how we are.


----------



## Nake (Jul 28, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> FWIW reflectors don't increase the led output any more than the ano color either.


 
Not the LED output, but the amount of light coming out of the flashlight. I've done tests substituting a heavily stippled reflector with a shiny med OP and the output of the light I tested increased by 30lm.


----------



## sabre7 (Jul 28, 2009)

Nake said:


> Not the LED output, but the amount of light coming out of the flashlight. I've done tests substituting a heavily stippled reflector with a shiny med OP and the output of the light I tested increased by 30lm.



So does anyone know if it has it been confirmed or if it is just speculation that there are 2 different versions of the same multi-mode Maratac consistently available based on ano color with such drastically different reflectors that they affect the output?


----------



## Nake (Jul 28, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> So does anyone know if it has it been confirmed or if it is just speculation that there are 2 different versions of the same multi-mode Maratac consistently available based on ano color with such drastically different reflectors that they affect the output?


 
I would say nothing confirmed, just speculation leaning towards it.  Have to wait till more lights get in people's hands.


----------



## nakahoshi (Jul 28, 2009)

Mr Floppy said:


> Thats not what you want to hear from your fiance...
> 
> So do you have any other lights and how does the PWM compare to them?
> 
> Anyone hear anything about different tints for this light? I would dearly love a warm tint




Hmm, maybe i should have showed her an M6 Instead

In regards to the PWM, I usually avoid lights that use it but I have compared it to a Fenix LD01 SS and the Fenix has a higher Frequency. But for the price I don't see this as a negative, it makes for a fantastic back up. Still Impressed at how bright it is on high.

-Bobby


----------



## Al (Jul 28, 2009)

Got one (natural finish) ... like it ... worth it.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

sabre7 said:


> So does anyone know if it has it been confirmed or if it is just speculation that there are 2 different versions of the same multi-mode Maratac consistently available based on ano color with such drastically different reflectors that they affect the output?




I think part of what we're dealing with here is an issue of definition with regards to the word "output." From what I've gathered, the only difference between the black and natural lights has been the reflector itself, which of course only effects torch output and beam shape, not "starting" or emitter output. When it comes to tiny 10mm type reflectors the difference in surface texture just isn't going to cause a significant difference either way. I think the difference that most people are seeing is due to sample variation in either LED flux, drivers, or a bit of both to varying degree. For those on the spectator side of this thread, please take eyeball estimates with a grain of salt. This isn't to say that some individuals input isn't valid, worth while or important, it's just point out that without a light meter to verify their notions, it pretty hard to say which is brighter, especially when beams shapes differ. If you can't buy one of each, I suggest simply going with your favorite color. I certainly would attempt to choose based on which is "brighter" since there's no evidence yet to support one or the other.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Going Gear said today the ITP circuit is rated only for up to 3v. Perhaps a 10440 will substantially shorten the Maratac's life span.

Can we get some #s from those using the lights to determine reflector type based on anno color please?


----------



## Biginboca (Jul 28, 2009)

Nake said:


> It's been shown and stated by people who have gotten the black one, that it has a different reflector. It has nothing to do with the anno color.


 
There is an obvious difference in the reflectors, but unless you can inspect a bunch of black and natural lights you just can't conclude that all blacks have that same reflector as pictured, or all naturals as well. 

There might be someone else with a black and natural and theirs have exact opposite reflectors from what is pictured, as in luck of the draw being the explanation.

I imagine that batches of reflectors are ordered from suppliers and whatever comes in is assembled into lights, most likely at random. And if they are different, like all black one way and all natural the other as pictured, then who's to say that future lights produced from yet to be manufactured components will be the same? 

It doesn't make any sense that the manufacturer would spec 2 different reflector designs for what are to be marketed as the same light. Just more logistics to complicate the production process...


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 28, 2009)

Just got my two black Maratac's today. Very pleasing little lights. Both have reflectors like the earlier post. Did some ceiling bounce comparisons against the big dogs.






On high the Maratac fell somewhere between the L0D Q4 and the LF2XT. Medium levels for the Fenix and Maratac seemed about equal. Low is much lower with the Maratac, but not as low as the LiteFlux. Tint for the Maratac is a bit warmer than the L0D, but not nearly as warm as the LF2XT. The beam is similar to the Fenix with no ring problem. I believe the PWM frequency to be higher than the Fenix, from a hold them together and shake test I just tried. Should be less noticeable in use.

Like someone said, I'm reminded of the Fenix E0. It's even smaller than the E01. Between the small size, the performance, and the price this seems to be a giant killer.

Geoff


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

jabe1 said:


> Can we get some #s from those using the lights to determine reflector type based on anno color please?





I just spent about 20 minutes on the phone with Nick at County Comm, who gave me permission to use his name here. Nick was involved with much of the CAD design work in conjunction with ITP. 

He did indeed say than nearly all the blacks have the OP reflectors and the naturals had more of a micro texture. This wasn't by chance because the reflectors were actually specified as such during their batch order. Don't bother asking them for natural lights with OP or visa-versa because they only do gigantic orders per government contracts. If you prefer one over the other, just order both and switch out the heads for the two-tone effect. 

It's was interesting to me that Nick is an LD01 owner and flashlight enthusiast. He modified certain design aspects of the Maratac in an effort to make something even better than his beloved LD01. The decision to make a removable pocket clip and lanyard attachment point was in order to produce the smallest light possible an something completely strip-able for bottom of the pocket carry. 

Nothing to add on the 10440 subject other than to repeat that they don't recommend it. This wasn't based on any failures, only LED specifications. 

Hopefully that clears up a few questions.


----------



## jabe1 (Jul 28, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Biginboca (Jul 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I just spent about 20 minutes on the phone with Nick at County Comm, who gave me permission to use his name here. Nick was involved with much of the CAD design work in conjunction with ITP.
> 
> He did indeed say than nearly all the blacks have the OP reflectors and the naturals had more of a micro texture. This wasn't by chance because the reflectors were actually specified as such during their batch order. Don't bother asking them for natural lights with OP or visa-versa because they only do gigantic orders per government contracts. If you prefer one over the other, just order both and switch out the heads for the two-tone effect.
> 
> ...


 
That's great info, thanks for posting.

Anyone have some idea what it means in practice? The Natural is more of a thrower and the black is more floody? Or?

Also did he say if they are going to contiue like that down the road, or have they selected a "favorite" reflector for all future lights?


----------



## tbenedict (Jul 28, 2009)

Just got my natural one in. Same OP as the pictures here.

This thing is amazing! The brightness settings seem perfect for me and it has just the right amount of flood for the lights purpose IMO. Very useful beam.

It is definitately more floody than the AkoRay 102 on AAA. I'm curious to see how it does at distance tonight. I like the 102, but it doesn't have enough flood for me.


----------



## d1337 (Jul 28, 2009)

My biggest question on this light is about run times on alkaline or NiMH batteries. In particular I am interested in the run time on low. The 50 hour claimed run time seems too good to be possible. The LDO1 only seems to run about 6 hours on low. I know that the Maratac has a much lower low but it seems amazing that it could get anywhere near 50 hours. Has anyone tried to put it on low and see if it is still producing usable light in 24 hours?


----------



## Mr. kydex (Jul 28, 2009)

Just in case anyones interested, I went swimming today with my Maratac AAA. I'm sure it didn't go any deeper than 8ft. but it was thrashed around a good bit. After swimming I checked the light and it was fine, No water on the inside or anything.


----------



## torpeau (Jul 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Hopefully that clears up a few questions.



We still don't know if it's regulated, do we?


----------



## f22shift (Jul 28, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I just spent about 20 minutes on the phone with Nick at County Comm, who gave me permission to use his name here. Nick was involved with much of the CAD design work in conjunction with ITP.
> 
> He did indeed say than nearly all the blacks have the OP reflectors and the naturals had more of a micro texture. This wasn't by chance because the reflectors were actually specified as such during their batch order. Don't bother asking them for natural lights with OP or visa-versa because they only do gigantic orders per government contracts. If you prefer one over the other, just order both and switch out the heads for the two-tone effect.
> 
> ...


 
thanks! i actually like the idea of the two tone look.:twothumbs

i agree this is a giant killer and sets a new benchmark. i just wonder if the itp is exactly the same internally and which design is more durable with the keychain attachment.


----------



## gswitter (Jul 28, 2009)

d1337 said:


> My biggest question on this light is about run times on alkaline or NiMH batteries. In particular I am interested in the run time on low. The 50 hour claimed run time seems too good to be possible. The LDO1 only seems to run about 6 hours on low. I know that the Maratac has a much lower low but it seems amazing that it could get anywhere near 50 hours.


Rough calculations for 800mAh Eneloop NiMH AAA using the XP-E data sheet...


Typical current required for 80 lumens is roughly 250-275mA - *let's assume 275mA*
Typical Vf is a little under 3.2V - *lets assume 3.1V*
800mAh @ 1.2V nominal = .96wH
Assuming 85% driver efficiency, .96wH = *263mAh* @ 3.1V
Using PWM, a light produces 80 lumens @ 100% duty cycle, would require a *1.875% duty cycle* to produce 1.5 lumens (assuming output is linear to duty cycle - anyone?)
Using our previous 80 lumens @ 275mA assumption, a 1.875% duty cycle will consume approximately *5.16mA*
263mAh / 5.16mA = *50.97h*
I don't know how accurate that is (if anyone wants to step in and correnct this, please do), but it sounds reasonable.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

d1337 said:


> My biggest question on this light is about run times on alkaline or NiMH batteries. In particular I am interested in the run time on low. The 50 hour claimed run time seems too good to be possible. The LDO1 only seems to run about 6 hours on low. I know that the Maratac has a much lower low but it seems amazing that it could get anywhere near 50 hours. Has anyone tried to put it on low and see if it is still producing usable light in 24 hours?




3rd try to respond. First resulted in "database error" second time "page load error"  You'd think I'd be smart enough to copy my text before hitting submit, given all the quirks and failures lately. 


In a much shorter response now......

The low is very very low for this type of light. I'm guessing 6-8 lumens on an alkaline.







Torpeau, sorry that this response is much less informative than the one that was lost. I didn't ask him about regulation because I called about the reflectors, which seemed to be the pressing issue. The conversation morphed into other things about the light with Nick doing most of the talking. The light appears to be direct drive in high, but regulated in med and low. I'm running mine on med now with an alkaline and it's still showing the same lux value in my cheap, unprofessional lightbox that it was 30 minutes ago. I could be wrong, but this appears to be the case. I'll send an email question about the regulation k. 

Paul


----------



## d1337 (Jul 28, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Rough calculations for 800mAh Eneloop NiMH AAA using the XP-E data sheet...
> 
> 
> Typical current required for 80 lumens is roughly 250-275mA - *let's assume 275mA*
> ...



Thanks for the reply gswitter. Your math seems logical. For some reason I always feel better when I do a "turn he light on at 10pm check it at 10pm the next night test". Knowing that a light can last 24 hours is a huge bonus for me. I guess I should probably order one and then I can run my own test.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 28, 2009)

f22shift said:


> thanks!
> 
> i just wonder if the itp is exactly the same internally and which design is more durable with the keychain attachment.





very welcome. 

I suspect that it's the same internally, I just don't know if the levels will be the same. CountyComm specified the number of levels and the output for each individual level themselves.

With regards to the keychain attachment the itp version appears to be inherently stronger but with a slight length handicap. I applied about 26 lbs of tugging, uneven force to the Maratac attachment and it didn't budge. One of the two steel split rings which were attached to the clip streched open but the attachment point itself was fine. I plan on doing a video of this since many have been doubtful. In my estimation, 26 lbs is a lot of force and in that regard I say that the clip is plenty strong. I doubt that the lanyard attachment strings, of the type from light hound, would even support repeated tugging at 26lbs. The clip is probably less prone to breaking or becomming detached than most of the lanyards that will be supporting it.


----------



## kevinm (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay, I want the reflector from my black one inside my natural one. How do I open this thing? I tried unscrewing the pill and had no luck:mecry:

Little help?

Also, while the low is pretty low, it appears twice as bright as my ExtremeIII. Still, really nice light! 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 28, 2009)

Biginboca said:


> There is an obvious difference in the reflectors, but unless you can inspect a bunch of black and natural lights you just can't conclude that all blacks have that same reflector as pictured, or all naturals as well.



Right. You just can't argue from too small of a representative sample to any general, much less universal, conclusion. It _might _end up being true, that a few instances of a phenomena are true representations of the majority or whole, but you can not know for sure until you have surveyed/studied/analyzed etc., a proper amount of instances, a large enough sample to be statistically relevant. 

In this case we'd need to know how many flashlights were produced to arrive at a sensible number that would need to be inspected to see if the black or natural colors really do have different reflectors from each other and if one color has one type of reflector more often than the other color has that type.

So the few instances in this thread where certain color flashlights have certain reflectors is not enough to arrive at a definitive conclusion about this question. Nor would it be if we even had 50 or 100 or perhaps even more, at least assuming that thousands of these flashlights were produced. 



Patriot said:


> I just spent about 20 minutes on the phone with Nick at County Comm, who gave me permission to use his name here. Nick was involved with much of the CAD design work in conjunction with ITP.
> 
> He did indeed say than nearly all the blacks have the OP reflectors and the naturals had more of a micro texture. This wasn't by chance because the reflectors were actually specified as such during their batch order.



Interesting. Now if this representative of County Comm is being honest then it was a conscious choice (not just a matter of production quality or low supplies) to put different reflectors in each color flashlight. As such we don't need a large sample of each flashlight to conclude that they do indeed have reflectors which differ from each other according to color. To have such a representative example would help to confirm what Nick has said, but it is safe now to assume that this issue of different reflectors is not due to quality issues or lack of parts (and so using what is left). So much for the "get what you pay for" platitude, at least in this instance. 

The question now is: What was the reason behind this decision? Why use two different types of reflectors? And why not say that one color has one and the other another and list the advantages of each? Or perhaps they just don't differ enough to really matter. :shrug:

Well I'm just waiting for my natural one to come, it should be here on Fri. which is not exactly the fastest shipping, even with this cost .  

Btw, that 650 page book I mentioned that I ordered on Wed. night last week came on Mon. The shipping was $2.77 (so the seller pocketed the rest since it cost $4.00 for every used book on Amazon to ship) and it weighed over a pound. So we are talking $2.77 for shipping within 3 business days (I, again, paid $4.00) for a big heavy book, while this tiny flashlight (and 3 other tiny key chain lights) is going to take 5 business days and cost $8.00 to ship. Right... Perhaps it is faster shipping to others here though (I can't over generalize from my one example of shipping time!), but still...$8? Someone is making money off the shipping. :thumbsdow


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree that the shipping is SLOW SLOW SLOW. I almost looked for the cancel button when I found out about the shipping cost, but now I am just waiting and waiting. . . .:shakehead


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jul 29, 2009)

Would be better for Flashlight vendors to use USPS Priority Mail since the packages tend to be small and it is cheaper and quicker than UPS. I believe UPS's minimum charge is $8.00 even for a small package like shipping a single AAA battery in a box.


----------



## GrimCreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to bug you guys, but ive been following this thread for a couple days now and was curious.. ive been looking for a really small EDC light, and going by this thread this sounds like it may be THE edc to have. how does it compare to similer style AAA (or even AA as long as it doesnt weigh too much) edcs? i almost bought one of these last night but managed to hold off. ive been looking for something thats roughly the same size and weight as my mag solitaire, but with much better light and run time which uses the same style head twisting (not like the Fenix L0D)

to clarify more: how does it compare to AAA and AA in the same price range?


----------



## gunga (Jul 29, 2009)

GC, this light has a UI just like the Fenix LD01 (newer form of L0D) so may not be for you.

You may prefer a Liteflux LF2 or LF2x.

Here's my 5 minute impression:

This light is very nice and a fantastic value. In many ways it is what the Fenix LD01 SHOULD have been.

- XP-E for a fairly smooth, ring free beam.
- Nice low low with long runtime.
- Good knurling
- decent clip. Nicely shaped, but a tad flimsy. It does seem a lot more durable than the fenix clips tho (similar to a Lumapower Avenger GX).
- Even smaller size, impressive!
- Available natural finish (the Fenix took months to release Olive)

I'm not a huge fan of the keychain mount, but I suppose it works.
Too bad it's not available in warm tint.

In any case, an amazing value.

:twothumbs


EDIT: Forgot to mention, PWM is around 150-200 Hz based on eyeball test. Not great, but better than a Fenix L0D


----------



## Patriot (Jul 29, 2009)

GrimCreaper said:


> Sorry to bug you guys, but ive been following this thread for a couple days now and was curious.. ive been looking for a really small EDC light, and going by this thread this sounds like it may be THE edc to have. how does it compare to similer style AAA (or even AA as long as it doesnt weigh too much) edcs? i almost bought one of these last night but managed to hold off. ive been looking for something thats roughly the same size and weight as my mag solitaire, but with much better light and run time which uses the same style head twisting (not like the Fenix L0D)




The LOD / LDO1 has been the mainstay, high output AAA light around here for some time now. As you can tell from the discussion, the Maratac compares favorably for less money. I'm not sure what you meant about the twisty head but they're all twistys. Easy one hand operation with just the right amount of friction.


----------



## GrimCreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you Gunga, unfortnatly im not too familiar with the Liteflux, ill take a look at it and see what i can find.

patriot: what i meant by the twisty operation was more how the Fenix requires you to tighten the cap to turn it on as opposed to the Solitaire where you loosen to turn it on and focus.

my biggest problem is that i used to have a cheap little 5mm led pocket light like that and i tended to either find it turned on or twisted off in my pocket the few times i really needed it. that thing ate batteries horribly fast for a little 5mm led. 

ive never really had issues with my mag solitaire since it gets tightened pretty well when turned off. i can only recall 1 time that it was on inside my pocket.

quick edit: the big thing drawing me to this flashlight is the multimodes. the lower low setting on this means that id have a pretty nice light for around the house instead of having to bust out my Solarforce for minor stuff. i like the way the maratac looks compared to the itp (? cant remember the name for certain) being released soon on goinggear.

double edit: i meant the Fenix E01, not L0D sorry.


----------



## gunga (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey GC.

THe Litefluxes work like the solitaire, but can be ugly to program. In use, they operate a lot like a solitare, but with 2 easy to access modes.

I have not had many issues with the lights loosening (I've had many an L0D and LD01 on my keychain) and if it does loosen, just get a lightly thicker o-ring.

I believe the Maratac (and Fenix LD01 etc) are a lot easier to get used to than the Liteflux.

I actually do EDC a Liteflux LF2, but I try not to wander into programming mode too often.



I think you will like the Maratac if you get one. Go for it.

:twothumbs


----------



## DHart (Jul 29, 2009)

"Shipping" is a KNOWN _profit center_ for many vendors. Certainly there are some costs associated with packaging, labeling, packing the thing up, shipping costs, and calling UPS (or taking the orders to the Post Office). Some vendors mark this up and make a little (or a lot) of pack on it. Other vendors pretty much charge you what it costs them and leave it at that.

My favorite flashlight vendors offer USPS shipping for just a few bucks. Works like a charm and FAST TOO! Much as we complain about the USPS, they actually do a fine job with stuff like letters and flashlight goodies. Inexpensive and quick. UPS is another story. Good for some stuff... and a poor choice for others.

As for the reflectors... certainly one of the two reflectors discussed in this thread must have something preferrable over the other.... that's why the maker spec'd two different reflectors. 

So, question is, which of the two reflectors discussed here seems to do the better job, overall???? Can we find any consensus on that or is it a 50/50 type of thing?


----------



## GrimCreaper (Jul 29, 2009)

Gunga, you sold me. thankfully this seems like a good 30$ spent. now.. i just need to figure out of i want natural or black. tough choice. im getting tired of black in general but its nice to have and i like the reflector in the black one too.

anyone know the difference in the reflectors? seems almost trivial in a flashlight that size though.

edit: i still cant decide on a color.. the reflector thing is kinda bugging me too. and now that i have gone through a lot more of County Comms stuff, ill probably be upping my order. para cord, a couple pocket straight razors, and possibly a micro widgy pry bar.oh, and the p51 can opener, cant forget that. more than i intended to spend, that's for sure.

well, ordered the natural finish, plus 30$ extra stuff. i figured i should start a real everyday carry set up. Thank you guys for showing me that site, ill definatly be ordering from them in the future, awesome gift ideas too. now.. the wait to get my flashlight begins!


----------



## d1337 (Jul 29, 2009)

So after reading this thread I decided to buy one of these Maratac AAA's. I'm also considering starting a new forum for people obsessed with shipping costs, shipping speed and different shipping methods. I already have the right domain ClusterProblem.com


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 29, 2009)

Re: shipping price, it's ironic how at the same time everyone seems to rave at how inexpensive the light itself is. I imagine if C.C. had just charged $8 more for the maratac & called it free shipping, there'd be no complaints at all?

But they might've lost some add-on sales that way too.


----------



## chaosmagnet (Jul 29, 2009)

My iTP lights are still on the way. With regard to the Maratac version, I can't imagine a better AAA light for EDC. It's very small, has great output, and the clip is the best I've seen on such a small light.


----------



## flatline (Jul 29, 2009)

chaosmagnet said:


> My iTP lights are still on the way. With regard to the Maratac version, I can't imagine a better AAA light for EDC. It's very small, has great output, and the clip is the best I've seen on such a small light.



Ignoring the price difference, do you feel that that the Maratac AAA is a better EDC light than the Liteflux LF2XT?

If so, why?


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 29, 2009)

DHart said:


> "Shipping" is a KNOWN _profit center_ for many vendors. Certainly there are some costs associated with packaging, labeling, packing the thing up, shipping costs, and calling UPS (or taking the orders to the Post Office). Some vendors mark this up and make a little (or a lot) of pack on it. Other vendors pretty much charge you what it costs them and leave it at that.
> 
> My favorite flashlight vendors offer USPS shipping for just a few bucks. Works like a charm and FAST TOO! Much as we complain about the USPS, they actually do a fine job with stuff like letters and flashlight goodies. Inexpensive and quick. UPS is another story. Good for some stuff... and a poor choice for others.



Well I didn't realize how profitable shipping could be until I saw multiple sellers of similar items on ebay charging widely varying rates for similar distances. Then I understood that it was a tactic aimed at the gullible consumer: lower the cost of your item a bit in comparison to similar items so it looks like a good deal, yet charge more in shipping so you get the same or more profit in the end. And it tends to work psychologically because people still think to themselves "Well, the item itself is such a good buy though!" that they will put up with rip-off shipping prices (to a point).

I agree that, having bought many things over the internet in the last few years, the USPS is very inexpensive and fast. UPS and FedEx are more costly and slower in general. Of course, again, this is just my assessment on what can't be more than around 250 items or so (I buy lots of books) to one shipping address. So I don't have enough of a representative sample to extrapolate to a universal conclusion. But I can still assume based off of my personal experience until I acquire better data (studies of the USPS vs. FedEx and UPS for price and delivery time).

I've also never, at least in recent memory, had any reason to complain about the USPS. As much as it is a trite platitude to denounce all things bureaucratic like the USPS or DMV, I've never received anything other than timely, efficient, and accurate service from either. The USPS handles around 200 billion pieces of mail each year (202.7 in 2008) and I think it's incredible that even 70% of that is correctly delivered in a reasonable time frame, and surely it is really more than a 90% accuracy in a more than reasonable time frame (I don't know the stats). And the DMV serves millions of people a year (again, I don't have the precise stats). I've never waited more than half an hour at the DMV for anything, including services more complicated and less regular than what most go in for. I've waited longer for a table at a restaurant many times, and not even of the busiest nights!

Btw I am not a government employee.  



d1337 said:


> I'm also considering starting a new forum for people obsessed with shipping costs, shipping speed and different shipping methods. I already have the right domain ClusterProblem.com



Who's obsessed? :nana: I, at least, just pointed out a few observations, and as you can tell from above I haven't even researched the stats on this sort of thing (nor will I probably).

If you like to be ripped off unnecessarily that's your problem, and I suppose I should thank you and any other foolish or impulsive consumer for paying more than they should for items and services (like shopping at Worst Buy instead of online) for it increases corporate profits which in turn increases my stocks. If everyone purchased many items only after doing research and taking time to consider and wait on them like I (and several others here it seems) do, we'd always be in a recession!  (Well, we kind of have been for decades now compared to the really good times in this country, but that's a different issue).



leon2245 said:


> Re: shipping price, it's ironic how at the same time everyone seems to rave at how inexpensive the light itself is. I imagine if C.C. had just charged $8 more for the maratac & called it free shipping, there'd be no complaints at all?



I, for one, never raved.  I feel that $22 is a _good_ price for this flashlight, but no incredible bargain (I think flashlights are overpriced these days much like everything else). And I feel that at $30 with the excessive shipping price thrown in it is just a so-so buy: not a rip off but no bargain either. If I already had a decent budget LED I would not of bought this light period unless it was more like $20 shipped, as it should be to be truly considered a bargain. 

The issue is that we have a fair price on a good flashlight here and since so many others are so ridiculously overpriced it is seen as a bargain in comparison. It's not, but it's not a bad price either. _However, _the shipping IS a rip off. So one part of the deal is fair or reasonable, and the other is not. That is my reason for complaint. This whole flashlight and shipping could easily cost $25 and there'd be nothing to complain about, but no, the shipping costs almost 1/3 of what the actual flashlight does. That's ridiculous. It is STILL a fair price overall even with the excessive shipping cost, but it could and should cost less overall nonetheless. THEN we'd have a bargain worth raving about!


----------



## bfly (Jul 29, 2009)

flatline said:


> Ignoring the price difference, do you feel that that the Maratac AAA is a better EDC light than the Liteflux LF2XT?
> 
> If so, why?



I'm not chaosmagnet but for me it is size. The Maratac AAA is the first light to be small enough to supplant my Arc AAA Snow. I had been waiting patently for a Millermod Arc but the Maratac filled my needs perfectly. Of course being an addict I may still pickup a LF2XT.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jul 29, 2009)

> _A Note From The Legal Department: We do not recommend the use of 10440 Rechargable batterys _(sic)_ with this flashlight. It is designed to use a _(sic)_ off the shelf alkaline, lithium, NiMH or Nicad AAA batteries. We do not recommend use of higher voltage batteries._




Looks like they modified their page and added that notice very recently. I don't recall that it was on the page yesterday.


----------



## Nake (Jul 29, 2009)

Why don't they modify their page to describe the correct LED that's in the light. I quess to some people an LED is an LED. :shakehead


----------



## d1337 (Jul 29, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> Well I didn't realize how profitable shipping could be until I saw multiple sellers of similar items on ebay charging widely varying rates for similar distances. Then I understood that it was a tactic aimed at the gullible consumer: lower the cost of your item a bit in comparison to similar items so it looks like a good deal, yet charge more in shipping so you get the same or more profit in the end. And it tends to work psychologically because people still think to themselves "Well, the item itself is such a good buy though!" that they will put up with rip-off shipping prices (to a point).
> 
> I agree that, having bought many things over the internet in the last few years, the USPS is very inexpensive and fast. UPS and FedEx are more costly and slower in general. Of course, again, this is just my assessment on what can't be more than around 250 items or so (I buy lots of books) to one shipping address. So I don't have enough of a representative sample to extrapolate to a universal conclusion. But I can still assume based off of my personal experience until I acquire better data (studies of the USPS vs. FedEx and UPS for price and delivery time).
> 
> ...


SpinDrift, Just to be clear I only bought the light after considering the total price. For me it was a simple process. I have had a few items that I had been planning on buying from county comm for a while but held off because I felt I could get a better deal if I waited until I needed a few more items in order to offset the shipping costs. I do however think people are going a little overboard by calling it a rip-off. It is one type of shipping (one of my least favorite types) and it has it's advantages and disadvantages. For example higher shipping cost probably leads to fewer but larger orders. This would likely make for less work on their end (ie receiving one order for 5 items instead of five separate orders). I guess I just feel like some people are inferring that county comm is trying to rip people off and I've always had good luck with them and have found them to be an honest seller. Keep in mind when you get free shipping (my favorite) that is marketing as well. Is it a rip-off when I get free shipping from 4-sevens (awesome seller) but some else that lives further away pays the same price? In the end the only thing that has really hurt my feelings is that you inferred that I shop at Best Buy. How rude!


----------



## torpeau (Jul 29, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> Well I didn't realize how profitable shipping could be until I saw multiple sellers of similar items on ebay charging widely varying rates for similar distances. Then I understood that it was a tactic aimed at the gullible consumer: lower the cost of your item a bit in comparison to similar items so it looks like a good deal, yet charge more in shipping so you get the same or more profit in the end.



1. Depending on their volume, companies negotiate what they actually pay UPS and FedEx. I doubt that they can negotiate w/ the USPS.

2. Product pricing and shipping charges are all part of marketing. High shipping charges encourages the purchase of more than one Maratac..


----------



## f22shift (Jul 29, 2009)

it's only a ripoff if you are paying for the ups and it's delivered some other way.
in the ups cost there is real tracking of the shipment and it's has a minimum $100 insured(if i remember correctly) which can alleviate any potential shipping headaches on both ends.
personally i prefer the usps first class which is cheaper on me and them but there is always that risk.


----------



## SpinDrift (Jul 29, 2009)

d1337 said:


> SpinDrift, Just to be clear I only bought the light after considering the total price. For me it was a simple process. I have had a few items that I had been planning on buying from county comm for a while but held off because I felt I could get a better deal if I waited until I needed a few more items in order to offset the shipping costs. I do however think people are going a little overboard by calling it a rip-off. It is one type of shipping (one of my least favorite types) and it has it's advantages and disadvantages. For example higher shipping cost probably leads to fewer but larger orders. This would likely make for less work on their end (ie receiving one order for 5 items instead of five separate orders). I guess I just feel like some people are inferring that county comm is trying to rip people off and I've always had good luck with them and have found them to be an honest seller. Keep in mind when you get free shipping (my favorite) that is marketing as well. Is it a rip-off when I get free shipping from 4-sevens (awesome seller) but some else that lives further away pays the same price? In the end the only thing that has really hurt my feelings is that you inferred that I shop at Best Buy. How rude!



Lol, I apologize! I guess I got ticked off at the "obsessed" comment. It was before my coffee too... No hard feelings I hope. :thumbsup:

I too ordered a few other things to try to offset the shipping price, things that I would of gotten elsewhere however with cheaper shipping.

But assuming it's less work on their end and not a rip off contradicts. If it's less work to ship this way, then it costs them less for employee pay/time! So where's our savings?

As for the 4 Sevens example, I think it's a faulty analogy but I don't have time to go into that now. :shrug:



torpeau said:


> 1. Depending on their volume, companies negotiate what they actually pay UPS and FedEx. I doubt that they can negotiate w/ the USPS.
> 
> 2. Product pricing and shipping charges are all part of marketing. High shipping charges encourages the purchase of more than one Maratac..



1. Why could they not negotiate with the USPS? :shrug: I understand that it is a "legal" monopoly, but are prices still fixed?

In any case, $8 is excessive and if County Comm is seriously asking that price of us because it is that costly to them to ship items then they are incompetent and/or pushovers and are themselves getting ripped off. I don't see why we have to pay for their mistakes/failures.

2. Or none at all, as I almost didn't get this and wouldn't if I wasn't a LED newbie and had a small AAA light already. I know others have not bought one due to the ridiculous shipping price...not everyone is a flashaholic! 



f22shift said:


> it's only a ripoff if you are paying for the ups and it's delivered some other way.
> in the ups cost there is real tracking of the shipment and it's has a minimum $100 insured(if i remember correctly) which can alleviate any potential shipping headaches on both ends.
> personally i prefer the usps first class which is cheaper on me and them but there is always that risk.



I still say it's a rip off. $8 shipping on a tiny flashlight that cost $22? No way.  If I could get this flashlight somewhere else I would, but I can't. That's what I do when ebay sellers have excessive shipping costs, I just wait for another similar item that has a reasonable shipping rate and save at least $10 and sometimes as much as $50 or more (I buy and fix up vintage--and thus heavy!--audio gear ).

USPS does have real tracking too, I get it all the time on my books (if the seller chooses). I don't really care anyway, a delivery date is all that matters. My flashlight is somewhere in California right now, and there's 2 whole updates since it went into the system on 7/27--both ON 7/27. Well that's great, it's not here, this is no help, and probably, hopefully, wrong and needs to be updated by now in any case. It will be here on Fri., most likely after 5 p.m. (if it was USPS it would be here with the mail by 1 p.m., and probably would of already been here or be coming today for that matter). That's all that matters: that the item is delivered on the date it states. It's coming Fri. and knowing it's in Utah or Kansas or Sri Lanka before that doesn't help me. I'd never pay for tracking and never have (as I said it's included in the USPS shipping price through some of my book sellers...the price being under a dollar sometimes btw, so tracking can't cost that much anyway). All tracking does is show where a package has been, which is usually 2 places in the state of its origin, one or two states in between that state and the one it is shipping to, and then two more places in its destination state before it arrives on my doorstep (that's another thing about USP: they BETTER insure stuff, and should insure it to AT LEAST what it's worth, because they leave it outside. i know that some packages of course can't fit in a mailbox, but this flashlight could and I'd rather have it in my mailbox than on my front porch all day to get stolen, kicked or stepped on by people rubber banding crap to my door knob or salesmen, or left in the hot and/or cold). Tracking is a joke, it's worthless. The thing arrives when it arrives.

In sum: As it stands now with the rip off shipping: good product, fair price. What it could and should be: $3 or less shipping which would equal good product, good/great price.


----------



## d1337 (Jul 29, 2009)

SpinDrift, I think it's likely that you if you found this light with less shipping cost or even free shipping your total cost would still be around $30. I guess for me it's just the total price that I'm concerned with. I don't think that you will find this light for $22 with free or $2.23 shipping but maybe. I know the ITP comes close but i feel like that is not the same light even though they are both made by ITP.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jul 29, 2009)

I think we're getting pretty far off-topic here. The topic is the light itself-- the technology, the uses for it, portability, ergonomics, battery life, etc.


----------



## f22shift (Jul 29, 2009)

SpinDrift said:


> I still say it's a rip off. $8 shipping on a tiny flashlight that cost $22? No way.  If I could get this flashlight somewhere else I would, but I can't. .


 
sounds like your complaint is more about ups rather than the store.
if i price my shipment on ups.com it costs 10.32 USD for ups ground.

sure i rather go with the usps but there is no option.
there was a situation with 4sevens and one of it's customers who complained they never got the light. it was marked as "delivered" by usps which just means it left their main warehouse and out for delivery. could've been stolen or the guy lied but that made an awkward situation.

anyway, i paid for the ups and i'm going to enjoy the fun of tracking the little fellow to my doorstep and the piece of mind that if it's lost or stolen i'm not out of the cash.
i don't think they are making money on that $8 or very little at all.

i think most ppl think like you do and look at the total purchase price which i did. for some 29 shipped a good deal or 26shipped each if you bought 2.

anyway, you do have an option. you can wait for the new itp eos to get in stock from goinggear.com and battery junction(or station?) too. they have multiple shipping options.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 29, 2009)

Let's not get too hung up on the shipping here. There's a rant thread in the MP for letting off steam about that. 

The topic is the Maratac AAA: let's get back on to it, please.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 29, 2009)

flatline said:


> Ignoring the price difference, do you feel that that the Maratac AAA is a better EDC light than the Liteflux LF2XT?
> 
> If so, why?



I've been EDCing the LF2XT for a few weeks and will likely continue. It is just so more capable. However, today I carried (in pocket) the Maratac and it's size made it less noticeable, but not much. I guess it depends on how you plan to carry it. Mine might push my old Arc AAA off the keychain. Unless you want the bells and whistles plus a clickie switch of the LF2XT, the Maratac could be the better EDC.

Geoff


----------



## chaosmagnet (Jul 29, 2009)

flatline said:


> Ignoring the price difference, do you feel that that the Maratac AAA is a better EDC light than the Liteflux LF2XT?
> 
> If so, why?



I don't own any Liteflux flashlights, and so I can only comment based on what I've read. The LF2XT looks awesome. The Maratac, however, is substantially smaller. Unfortunately I cannot ignore the price difference: if the Maratac got lost, I'd be about 1/3rd as heartbroken as I would be if I lost an LF2XT.

Also, being clicky based, I would expect it to be somewhat less reliable than the Maratac.

For my EDC needs, I'd want the Maratac for situations where I'd be afraid of losing my flashlight (such as to courthouse security) or where I'd want an ultra-reliable and small backup to my normal EDC light.

For a more detailed analysis, I'll PM you my home address and you can send me an LF2XT for a full comparison .


----------



## gbelleh (Jul 29, 2009)

So, is it ok to use 10440s in this light? I just got my first set of 10440s, but have not used them yet.


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 29, 2009)

Well my two have landed - both natural but one has a noticeably warmer tint but, both are not too shabby 

First impression - I just CAN NOT get over how small it is! It will be fine for key chain carry although I am not too sure how much I trust the lanyard ring attachment point - its definitely not bombproof like my Arc-aaa or E01... With that said, I'm going to replace my arc-aaa on my keychain with it :twothumbs

The second will be for my father - he refuses to give up an old LED Lenser that runs on 3xaaa but I think this may do the trick. The ultimate test of the Maratac AAA's toughness will be if it can survive his pockets - he is friggin tough on lights and shows no remorse!!!

This light is the best value I think I've found next to the Petzl e+lite in a very long time - very very happy


----------



## gswitter (Jul 29, 2009)

Finally ordered one (black) yesterday. It arrived in about 26 hours - it's good to be local. 

Very impressive. With the exception of the lanyard attachment, I really like it, and I think I'll give the key chain L0D a break for a while.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 29, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Finally ordered one (black) yesterday. It arrived in about 26 hours - it's good to be local.
> 
> Very impressive. With the exception of the lanyard attachment, I really like it, and I think I'll give the key chain L0D a break for a while.



Lucky!  I ordered mine on Friday and UPS says I won't have it until Monday. Shame it didn't ship Priority Mail, probably would have probably been here this week.


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 29, 2009)

I neck-carried this little thing for a few hours at work, just clipped the pocket clip around a paracord neck lanyard. Barely knew it was there....


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 29, 2009)

Got mine in today. I'd call this one a must have for everyone. EDC'able even if you are just wearing underwear, actually you could be naked and have it on a neck chain.

It is Nat but I'd call this one more silvery than Nat really.
I got the floody, more OP reflector and it is just right.
Perfectly centered emitter on this one.
My tint is a hair toward warm.
PMW is pretty noticeable to me but I pick it up easy.
High is bright, med is ample for most tasks, low is nice and low-my kind of low.
Frigging' tiny!

I said I'd open it but the kind hands at CC picked me out such a winner that I have no need to open it! If I'd have gotten a dud I'd of cracked into it but not this one, no way.

I just found the flashlight to wear in my scrubs and stay totally out of the way until I need it.


----------



## Unforgiven (Jul 29, 2009)

Since this thread has become quite long, some of the helpful posts have been copied to a new thread.

Please continue here.


----------

